# I'm Proud Of My Child Because......



## DustyKat

Okay...............I stole this idea from Kello. :biggrin:

This a place where you can safely say how proud you are of something your child has achieved or just plain brag!!!

Again it doesn't have to be your IBD kids and nothing is considered too small or insignificant. It can be about school, home, sport, toilet training, anything!

I will start off.............

I was so proud of Matt yesterday because he is not letting all the setbacks get him down. He is intent on signing up for soccer again this year and he went out yesterday and bought himself a soccer ball and soccer shorts, YAY!

Dusty.


----------



## Astra

My lad Jordan hasn't got IBD but he's got an A in his AS Maths exam! He's now hoping for an A* at A level
Sooooooooo proud of him
xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo, good on Jordan! :banana::banana::banana:

Dusty.


----------



## Guest

well done Matt & Jordan! 

i'm proud of my kids because they are wonderful... i'm lucky to have such good ones, and they've been through so much crap in their lives, but remain steady, good natured, and positive. i've been really poorly the past few weeks, and they have put up with having to do more chores than usual, weird evening meals consisting of whatever falls out of the fridge/cupboard first, even missing out on their social lives, with no complaints.


----------



## DustyKat

Awww, they sound fab ding! Must mean Mum is doing a great job! 

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm proud of my two sons for being unselfish and never complaining that my attention always seems to be directed towards their sister lately ! I know it's so hard on them and I appreciate their support... I have some amazing children !


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Tracey, that is so sweet! Yay for your boys! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Isn't it amazing how these children can go though such hell and still be concentrating and working towards their goals for the future ?!

Gooooo Matt !! Keep up the positive attitude !!


----------



## DustyKat

I tell ya, it never ceases to amaze me!

Dusty. :awe:


----------



## Dexky

I'm very proud of my kids for many reasons but I'll give a particular example for each.

Carly, my 13 yr old, for continuing to develop her violin skills.  She has received many compliments from collegiate level music profs!!  Maybe it's just me, but people who choose musical careers never seem to regret it, even those who aren't well off.

Elise (Ellie), 15, keeping straight A's in high school while taking two AP (college level) classes in English and US History.  She also is participating in a pre-vet program through our local 4H chapter to which she belongs.  She is determined to follow in her mother's shoes and be a veterinarian....despite my best warnings!!

And of course, EJ,  mostly I'm proud of him for just getting to be a normal 11 yr old boy!!  He is a straight A student too!!  And a talented guitarist to boot!!

Good idea Dusty!!


----------



## AndiGirl

I'm enjoying this thread.  What talented children you all have.  I'm still waiting for mine to come to:  talking, one is walking, eating with utensils.  LOL!


----------



## DustyKat

Awww, Dex you have great and talented kids! Must take after their Mum! :ylol:. Seriously though, you have a lot to be proud of. 

I have seen the pics of your two little 'uns Andi and they are gorgeous! Plenty to brag about there. 

Dusty.


----------



## AZMOM

I'm proud of Claire because no matter what happens, she keeps on going.  No matter how bad she feels, she can make all those around her smile.  I love that she does her homework for Monday on Friday afternoon when she gets home because she "just needs to get this done".  I'm proud of her for being fearless.  I'm proud that she is the one who helps the autistic student in her class get his books, his lunch tray, etc.  I'm also proud that she has just joined a swim team and although she is the weakest swimmer, I am 110% sure she has the biggest heart.  

I'm proud of Hunter for loving his sister.  I'm proud of him for asking questions about what goes on with her and giving a rat's you-know-what when she doesn't feel good.  I'm proud of him for making straight As in school.  I'm proud that he made state finals as a cross country runner and that he is such a good swimmer, it inspires his sister to try it as well.

I know that without them, my life would be shallow.  I LOVE my kids!!!!!

J.


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Julie, Claire is one amazing young lady! And Hunter, well he is certainly an awesome young man! No wonder you are so proud of them! 

Dusty. :hug:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Congrats to all, I think most Crohnies have good children and try a bit harder because there is a serious illness in the home.  

We just got news that my daughter was nominated by the professors that my daughter has been chosen an Honour award for the "Health and education " she is chosen for the highest marks from her University and community work.  She was just saying all her hard work is finally paying off.  She also got accepted from a new hospital and clinic in a remote area for 8 months co-op job working in diagnosics. The professors have moved her up to 3rd year even though she is only in second. The professors also know "networks" of other doctors that are trying to ensure she is chosen for medical school.  She got all 90's again in her exams.  Also she is paying for her own University costs.  After all the crap we have endured since she was little and a rotten sperm donor, I owe all to my now husband and has made her thrive.  I am so proud of her... makes  me cry!


----------



## AZMOM

Pen - That's enough to make me cry with you.  AWESOME!!!!

Hugs,

J.


----------



## DustyKat

WOW, WOW, WOW Pen!!! How fabulously wonderful! I bet through all the hard times and crap you endure with this bloody disease the thought of your beautiful daughter lifts you high and gets you through.........

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Go Pen's daughter, :biggrin:
Dusty


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Oh Pen that's AMAZING !! CONGRATULATIONS !!! WAY TO GOOOO !!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

:mademyday:Thank you Azmom, Dusty and Crohns mom.:redface: You all have no idea what it means to me to hear all the great wishes.  I cant even tell you all that has happened to her because it is so private to her that I wouldnt put it on a public forum.  She has also been my rock at times and she doesnt do drugs, drink (maybe one but rare) or party, just studies and I worried when she was burning out.  I honestly don't know how she has done so well, but I knew since she was little she was going to be something or find something big.  She is also reading cutting edge materials for 2 professors, and finding mistakes. If you all knew what we had been through, you would say ...omg a miracle!   Thanks to all of you, you made me have tears in my eyes, without all of you I dont know how I would of made these past 3 years.  3 Years this month! Hugs to all of you from me and my daughter! :wub:


----------



## AndiGirl

That is so awesome Penn!  Hug your daughter for me.:rosette1:


----------



## DustyKat

Some of you may know that Roo is running as a candidate in our up coming State election. Well she drove up from Sydney yesterday to attend a candidates forum last night organised by the Farmers Association. 

Hahahaha, a bit of background info. Roo is Labor and in the left faction so quite socialist. Naturally the Town Hall was full of the National party faithful so very conservative. Each candidate had a to give a six minute speech and then it was open to the floor for about an hour long question and answer session. Roo fielded questions as wide ranging as climate change to fox baits! 
Plus some heckling from the young Liberals. :lol:

She did really well and held her own against the other candidates, they were all middle aged and up, and she loved the experience! :ylol: Go Roo!

Dusty.


----------



## AZMOM

Hurrah for Roo!!!  I know you must be proud.......and for GOOD reason!

Hugs,

J.


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks J! 

This probably sums it up well as to why Sarah is running. She knows she won't win and aside from it being a great experience there is someone she knows and respects that she would like to see elected into the upper house......

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/17/3166407.htm

Dusty.


----------



## Dexky

DustyKat said:


> She did really well and held her own against the other candidates Go Roo!
> 
> Dusty.


Hmmm, wonder who she gets that from????


----------



## Welsh-bird

Way to go Roo- it all counts as experience for the next time round!

You all have amazing children, certainly puts my life into context!
Wishing them all a happy and healthy future x


----------



## AntsMommy

WOW!  Is it just me, or does everyone here have unusually PHENOMENAL children!?!?    Dusty, what a great idea for a thread!

Hmmm ... how do I contain this in one post? :-D

I am proud of Anthony for enduring what he has went through the last six months in respect to his Crohn's disease and not just pulling through, but still excelling at all that he does!  Despite missing over a month or school, he is all caught up and still has mostly A's.  He is 14 and qualifies for AP Bio and AP Euro history next year.  AND, he will be walking in the Westchester Take Steps walk to raise money for Crohn's and Colitis research this May, with his team.  Go Ant!

I am proud of my two little ones for being so kind, caring and understanding when it comes to all they had to give up during the months we have been going through this.  Lots of hospital time, doctors appointments, even Christmas Eve in the hospital ... and never did they feel sorry for themselves, they have only shown concern and love for their brother.  They are just awesome too.


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks guys, and she doesn't get it from me Dex!!! :tongue:





> Hmmm ... how do I contain this in one post? :-D


Ya don't! Just keep on braggin'. :ylol2:

Way to go Ant! What a wonderful, caring and intelligent young man Kelly! I am so proud of Ant too! :medal1:

Awww and your little un's.........:hug: That is so sweet and how fab are they! 

You have a lot to be proud about Kelly, good for you! 

Dusty.


----------



## Astra

What wonderful amazing kids we have, so proud of them all!

I love you Sarah! Anyone who's a mini Arthur Scargill is right up there in my estimation!
Knock em dead love!
xxxx


----------



## tannersmom

I am proud of my daughter for being so understanding and loving when she gets sloppy seconds of me(I didn't even get to stay for her whole high school graduation)!  And I am proud of Tanner because he stays so upbeat and has such faith in God!  I am blessed with two of the most amazing children!


----------



## DustyKat

Astra101 said:


> What wonderful amazing kids we have, so proud of them all!
> 
> I love you Sarah! Anyone who's a mini Arthur Scargill is right up there in my estimation!
> Knock em dead love!
> xxxx


They are all fab aren't they!!!

Hahaha, Sarah is home again and has spent the last couple of days shaking hands and kissing babies in the lead up to the election on Saturday! I'll tell her of her admirer from afar! :ylol:

@tannersmom, Kudos to your kids Mom! They are amazing!

Dusty.


----------



## radchic

Alright, here I go.  I am proud of my oldest.  He is a college grad and has been excelling in his field (red seal chef) and just got a promotion at work..assistant kitchen manager.  I am proud of Luc...well you all know that.  I am proud of my 3rd son because he has come soo far.  We have had lots of issues with him, but he has matured and grown so much in such a short time.  I am proud of my daughter.  She is strong and stubborn.  I remember when she was 4 and broke her femur.  We did 18 days wih her hanging in traction at Christmas.  She would not allow ANY medical staff into her room.  The nurses handed me her meds at the door and I gave them to her.  The doctors asked questions from the door but she refused to answer them.  She would tell me and think they couldn't hear her.  Lord love her!  All of my kids are amazing for different reasons but most amazing is their love for each other.  They fight and argue, but when the chips are down, man, are they close, and quite the team, if I do say so myself.
I should have told you not to get me started...lol


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Rachel, what fab kids you have! Your daughter sounds an absolute hoot! :lol:. No wonder you are so proud of your brood! . 

Dusty. :hug:


----------



## AZMOM

Do I get to post more than once?  I'm proud today of a little girl who is TOUGH AS NAILS!

J.


----------



## Dexky

AZMOM said:


> Do I get to post more than once?  I'm proud today of a little girl who is TOUGH AS NAILS!J.


...and pretty as a peach


----------



## DustyKat

> Do I get to post more than once?


I don't remember putting a counter on it! :wink:

Go Claire and all our kids, they rock! :luigi:

Dusty.


----------



## jmurra29

We don't know what's going on with my son as yet, but I just wanted to post and share my pride in him, I hope that's ok?
He is 2 and has survived whooping cough at 6 weeks, and 5 surgeries in the last six months, with the last one being over the weekend, and just takes it all in his stride. He is such a happy boy, but must be in so so much pain, yet when I cut my finger he came up and said "mummy sore" and cuddled me!!!


----------



## DustyKat

Awww that is so sweet jm!!!! :wub:

Of course you can post here, you are most welcome! 

Wow, your little guy has been through so much in such a short time, what a little trooper. I sure hope you get some answers soon! Good luck!

Take care, :hug:
Dusty


----------



## Runninglady

Hi! I have two young children and am just very proud of both!

My little girl is 5 and had a rough time of it lately but despite everything she rarely complains about all the pain. She does find going into hospital very distressing due to the change of routine and all the different nurses and doctors! She is also dealing with Autism which is not easy for her sometimes as her understanding and language is below her peers but finds talking through her IPad easier to communicate with us. She is my perfect little girl.

My little boy is just Brilliant too and takes each day as I comes, he is very understanding regarding her needs and tries to help out some days!!! He is the first to point out to others what food she is allowed to eat due to her Crohn's!!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Runninglady your little girl sounds so wonderful, no wonder you are so proud!!! And your son is such a sweetheart! How old is he?

Dusty. :hug::hug:


----------



## Runninglady

Hi,

He is 4! Always full of mischief!! Lol


----------



## AZMOM

I love 4.......  I really do.  Good for him!  

J.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I just want to say how proud I am of my middle son !  
He competed in the district division singles tournament for Tennis with his high school team yesterday and today.....and....

*HE WON FIRST PLACE !!!*

I'm so happy for him ! It's pretty special to us because Gab didn't get to play this season for the girls team due to her illness.  He told us weeks a go that he was going to win this for his sister and me !! 

Man I love my kids !! :Karl::Karl:


----------



## radchic

Oh Tracey, that is just great.  You must be busting with pride right now.  Congratulations.  How is Gab doing?  How are you holding up?


----------



## DustyKat

YEEHAW!!! Go number 2 son who is now number 1 son! :ylol:. BRAVO!!! What a sweetheart to dedicate it to his sister!......

:award2:

Dusty.


----------



## MomofIBD's

:congratualtions:  MOM!!!!

I don't know what you Mom's & Dad's have in your water but I could use it at times for the only Son that doesn't have CD! You all should be proud!!!!!  Please bottle it & send a little my way....but not through the SKY please! :lol2:

:Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower:
:Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower::sun::Flower:


----------



## troydanielbecker

Not to miss the pride wagon, we're tickled with our three tots.  You hear about Isaac the most, who teaches us continuously about living in the moment.  He is learning dinosaur names left and right.

But also there is big brother Orry, who enjoys his activities, and is reading like a champ.

Little sister Annie is always just a step behind either brother, doing her best to do what they're doing.  Sure, she throws a fit or four per hour, but her "all done!" and "thank you!" are really really cute.  Yesterday she told her first joke.  She does this by a moment of babble, and then cutting to a sort of forced laughter.  She gets it from Isaac, who does more or less the same thing, although his babble usually means something, we think.  Isaac, in turn, gets it from Orry, who will ask you why the cow had crossed the road a gazillion times if you let him.


----------



## Dexky

That's the good stuff, isn't it Troy!!


----------



## DustyKat

Awww Troy, they sound absolutely adorable! No wonder you are so tickled!!!

Dusty.


----------



## FLMom

I'm proud of my kid today...it was one of those days where she kind of kicked the crohns back in the butt and owned who she is.  It was a big testing day at school and she said she nailed it...no "extra" complaints of tummy aches.  She's a great student, but tends to stress out needlessly sometimes, especially around testing times.  We filled out the application for a local summer camp that specializes in kids with IBD.  So excited for that & keeping my fingers crossed that she gets accepted.  It will be really good for her as she starts middle school next year...yikes!  And, she registered a team for the local CCFA walk in a couple of weeks...go Team Sarah!!!  

I've been away from my computer for a couple of days, catching up on work.  Here's hoping that everyone has been having good days....

Carol


----------



## Dexky

Way to go Sarah!!  CATS testing I assume.  My kids started today also.


----------



## MomofIBD's

I am proud of my Daniel tonight we found our basement flooded! He jumped right in started helping to clean WITHOUT us asking! He has always been a big help! 

Good job to all our other proud parents!


----------



## Dexky

Wow Julz!!  Kids that help...what's that like?


----------



## DustyKat

@Carol, Good on Sarah!!! I hope she has a fab time at camp......

@Julz, Way to go Daniel! What a sweetheart......:sun:

@Dex, Yeah right mate, whateva! :ylol:

Dusty. :ybiggrin:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

We went to the end of year Tennis Awards Banquet last night.
My oldest son won the Varsity Rookie of the Year Award! Whoot Whoot! 
And....
Gab didn't get to play this year; very sad because this was her senior year 
However,
They made a big poster with a picture of her in her tennis outfit and racket in the middle and had everyone write a sentiment on it! And, they spoke about how much they missed her this year and lots of well wishes! 
Brought a (happy) tear to my eye!
How special!!!

I am so proud of my kiddos !


----------



## MomofIBD's

Mark....the 14 year old son fell off the HELP BOAT....although I think a lot of it has to do with the rivalry between Daniel & him. He will help when Daniel is not around but only with a LOT of prodding! Daniel has just always been that way....but then he does like the center stage of being the do gooder! ; )  

Oh MOM how wonderful & bittersweet at the same time! What a wonderful team of players to do something so special for Gab! 

Dusty he is a sweetheart.....but the little devil horns do lurk around his angel wings! LOL! ( PS....The first day of camp he put his face in the bowl of whip cream! Enough Said! )


----------



## DustyKat

@T, Wow, mega congrats to your son......:medal1:

Awww :hug:'s to Gabs, but what an amazing young lady she is T, she obviously has a very positive effect on her friends and peers. :rosette1:

@Mom,



> Dusty he is a sweetheart.....but the little devil horns do lurk around his angel wings! LOL! ( PS....The first day of camp he put his face in the bowl of whip cream! Enough Said! )


That is just the best! :ylol:

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I just gotta say....I LOVE LOVE LOVE the "thanks" button LOL


----------



## DustyKat

Haha...me too! 

Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat

5 years ago, in July, Sarah was literally on the stairway to heaven. I truly do believe where she is today is directly a result of her CD. Her belief in her convictions and her desire to make a difference is so strong that she has become deeply involved in politics. She recently ran as a candidate in the State election, she is the Welfare Officer at the university she attends and she is achieving very good grades. I am so proud of what she has achieved and overcome in the last 5 years. 

Has it been easy? Hell no but she made it none the less and I very much doubt that if Crohns didn't put her on this path she wouldn't be as passionate as she now is. When things come easy I think most of us take it for granted but our kids don't have that luxury so they make the most of everything they have. They are strong, determined, compassionate and have incredible drive. They never cease to amaze us with their strength, ability to overcome adversity, their humour, capacity to love life and to cope with all the crap that is thrown at them. Is it any wonder we are proud of them! 

There are many of you here that have young children and by reading this gives I hope it gives you hope for the future of your own children, that anything and everything is possible. They will achieve and they will endure. Onwards and Upwards!!!

Kudos to our kiddos...

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty. xxx


----------



## Dexky

Preach on sister Dusty!!  Amen!!


----------



## Keona

I dont have any kids so I will just be proud of everyone else's


----------



## DustyKat

Awww, our pleasure and privilege Wendy! :wub:

Dusty. :Flower:


----------



## Astra

I'm busting with pride today about Jordan (16)
He's received a letter from the Principal.
I wanted to share it with you

Dear Jordan

I have been told by your tutors that your progress to date has been outstanding and that you are currently achieving above your Minimum Expected Grade (MEG) in
AS Art-Graphics
AS Maths
This is a real testimony to your hard work and commitment and I would like to congratulate you.
If you continue to make such good progress then I am confident that you will fulfil your potential in the summer exams.
Well done and best wishes for the future
Yours sincerely
RA Peacock
Principal

WOW!
This is particularly important for me, considering all that my kids have been through over the years, losing both Grandparents, their Dad's head injury, our break up and divorce and moving house.
Also, Jordan was a late starter and didn't speak til he was 4, and had to have speech therapy.
I remember one horrible neighbour telling me that Jordan would always be educationally subnormal!

Proud is the understatement of the year!


----------



## DustyKat

Wowza Joan!!! MEGA congrats to Jordan!!! How wonderful for you both...

:medal1::medal1::medal1:

How was your month with Jess? 

Dusty. :Flower:


----------



## Astra

Cheers Dusty!
It was great at first with Jess, then she done me head in!
When she asked me would it take half an hour to fry an egg, I said pack ya stuff babe, you're going back!
All I can say is, thank God for Pot Noodles! Or she'd starve to death!

Much love to you and yours Dusty mate
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat

Ahahahahaha...I know *exactly* what you mean! :eek2:

Loads of love buddy, :wub:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm so proud of all 3 of my kids today!
Today is the day we walk for Take Steps, Be Heard ..

My boys jumped on board our team and went around the neighborhoods collecting donations.
And...
Gabrielle jumped on board and she's going with us to walk !!!

BEST MOTHERS DAY PRESENT EVER !! :Karl::Karl::Karl:


----------



## Dexky

Sounds like Gabs is coming right around!!  Good to hear T!


----------



## MumofOli

Hi

I'm so proud of my little man, he's had a rough trot with Azathropine this week and they've stopped it for the time being, we'll find out what our next course of action is tomorrow. But he still carries on going to school (his marks are still excellent even tho he's missed loads) and he still plays loads of football! I struggle to keep up with him!!

love you little man, you're a star!

All of our kids are brilliant!


----------



## DustyKat

@T, that is fab T! How did the day go and how did Gab go? I'm so proud of you all! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






@Oli's Mum, Awww, he is a star Mum! I'm proud of him too! It never ceases to amaze me what our kids are capable of. Kudos to your little guy...

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dusty. :Flower:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

The entire day was absolutely amazing ! 
Gab was worried that she wouldn't make it for the full walk because of her back and tingling/weak legs, so I talked to the person who was running it and she gave me her personal cell phone # in case.  She said they would have someone come pick her up if she couldn't finish.  However, we didn't need the escort and she made it the full way !:ylol2::ylol2:  I was a bit teary eyed all day...the emotions of being there were a bit much for me...I'm a sap! LOL  We had so much fun though! 

@ Mum...Congrats to your son for continuing to go at it strong !!  I bet you are so proud !:ghug: theses kids never cease to amaze me !


----------



## MumofOli

Oh my goodness Gab is such a star!

Hugs to you too crohns mom, what a day!

Now off to get a tissue, I'm an emotional wreck after reading that!

Xx


----------



## DustyKat

WOWZA, go Gabs!!! What an amazing young lady, she will go far hun! 

And Mega congrats to the family too!...:applause::applause::applause::applause:

:mademyday:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## AZMOM

Tracy - I'm THRILLED even though I don't have dusty's cool emoticons. :ysmile:

I couldn't be happier for y'all!

Hugs, 

J. 

Ps. Pass the Kleenex!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:ghug: Thank you ladies ! :ghug:


----------



## gypsigirl28

I have to say,, I am so very proud of all three of my grand children, Bryce, Madasin and Adian, they are adjusting so well to the move from NY to NH, They have been playing together WITHOUT fighting. Bryce is the oldest (6 yrs old) and he has been helping us out unpacking and putting things away including hanging up his clothes, picking up his toys and spending time playing with his little sister and brother.  Miss Maddie at 3yrs old has been picking up her own toys and loves to help mommy with the dishes. Adian well he is only 16 months old so he likes to be mean to his brother and sister. lol But he is getting much better.


----------



## Dexky

EJ's ball team is really coming together now.  He had to miss last night's game for an STLP(formerly known as the politically incorrect gifted and talented program) field trip.  I don't know how they did last night but they were at 3-3.

Ellie, my oldest, turned 16 yesterday and made 100% on her driver's test.  So, eeeeeeeekkk, I now have a student driver.  We took her out to eat last night and she drove home.  Julie will appreciate this....she drove home from Outback on Scottsville Rd. during early evening traffic!!!  I damn near stuck my brake foot through the floor a few times but we made it home unscathed  Whew!!!!!


----------



## DustyKat

@Rosemary, Awww what fab kids hun, I bet you are the proudest Grandma and for good reason!!! 

@Dex, that's so fab to hear about EJ's team, YAY! How wonderful for EJ and his mates, good on them! :thumright:

Bravo to Ellie! May she give you many hours of pure, unadulterated fear! ahahahaha. I am qualified to say that because it is still very fresh in my memory with my two. Hey how many driving hours do they have to do. Here they get their learners permit at 16 and have to hold it for 12 months. They are required to do 120 hours of driving, 20 of which are night hours! I don't know how I survived!

Dusty. :wub:


----------



## Peytons mom

Wow, great reading from all you great moms (and dads) out there!  I'm so very proud of my son Peyton for being such a trooper with all he has been thru with crohns.  He never complains about taking his meds, he is doing really well in school (5th grade) even though he's missed around 40+ days since september.  he's not afraid of needles, getting IV's or having blood drawn.... it amazes me how strong he is for such a little guy.  He questions why he has crohns sometimes, why he's so small compared to the rest of his friends, but he accepts it.  He really inspires me.


----------



## DustyKat

Awww, what an absolute sweetheart Peyton is, I could just give him the biggest squishiest hug ever! He inspires me too Mum!......:medal1:

Love, :wub:
Dusty. xxxx


----------



## Dexky

DustyKat said:


> Bravo to Ellie! May she give you many hours of pure, unadulterated fear! ahahahaha. I am qualified to say that because it is still very fresh in my memory with my two. Hey how many driving hours do they have to do. Here they get their learners permit at 16 and have to hold it for 12 months. They are required to do 120 hours of driving, 20 of which are night hours! I don't know how I survived!Dusty. :wub:


It's very similar here.  I think the first six months, they are restricted to driving only when a parent is with them.  During that time they have to log 50 total hours with 10 at night.  Then they get a restricted license for the next six months that only allows X number of passengers outside her immediate family and they must be off the road before midnight or something like that.  When I got my license, I only had to keep my learner's permit 30 days and was allowed to drive with *any* licensed driver...including my older idiot friends who were too drunk to drive


----------



## Saphira

I'm proud of Brandon today, because he had to come with me to a  1 and a half hour meeting yesterday on the way to his Remicade appointment, which he was really nervous about, he was so well behaved and didn't complain the whole day.  I don't know where our children get their strength!

I'm proud of his brother Toby because he really misses his brother when they are apart (the even share a room although we have a spare one for Toby because they want to sleep together), and yesterday he went to school without a tantrum even knowling his brother wasn't going to be back until late.

Trina


----------



## DustyKat

Way to go Brandon! What a trooper and what staying power! :applause::applause::applause:

Awwwww, Toby is such a sweetheart, what a wonderful bond your boys have, that is just so fab to read. :hug:

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Yeah! Congrats to Brandon and Toby!
It's special little things like these that make a parent proud!


----------



## Dexky

OK, I gotta brag a little!!  I know some of you Moms, especially those across the pond, may not know what I'm talking about but EJ got a triple tonight with the bases loaded and they won the game by 3!!!!  Woohoo!!!!  Go D-Rays!!


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo go EJ!!!! What a star!!!! :banana::banana::banana:

Just 'cause you have crap sports over there Dex doesn't mean I can't celebrate EJ's success. :ylol2:

Dusty. :Karl:


----------



## Dexky

EJ went 2-2 tonight and the D-Rays won again 3-2!!   After losing their first two, they are now at 5-3!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## DustyKat

Well that made no sense but I will celebrate just the same! 

Way to go EJ!!! May it last a lifetime for you little guy!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Much love, :Karl:
Dusty xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky

I must admit, after reading back over it, it does sound a little like something from Chevy Chase on SNL doesn't it?


----------



## DustyKat

Well I don't know Dex 'cause we all don't live in the US and watch SNL! :ylol:

Dusty.


----------



## MumofOli

I am sooooo proud of my little guy.  Oli played in his first footie tournament of the season yesterday, his team played 4 matches and won them all, got through to the semi's and won then lost the final 2-0.  He played fantastically well in all 6 matches and he's so proud of his runner up trophy!

He's tapering down well on the pred and finishes it on Wednesday and we find out tomorrow what our next step is with regards to a maintenance drug coz he seems intolerant to azathriopine.  I just pray we can keep on the straight and narrow coz we are really enjoying having our fit and energetic boy back!

Sorry if I ran on, buts it's been a long time since we've seen him like that.

Hugs to everyone 

Treena (extremely happy mummy) :ylol:


----------



## DustyKat

WOW!!! way to go Oli!!! And how fab for you Mum...


Awww hun, you didn't run at all. I know how you feel about seeing your little guy like that, I'm just now getting my fella back too...:hug::hug::hug:

Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you and cheering for ya!

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky

MumofOli said:


> Treena (extremely happy mummy) :ylol:


I bet you are...and rightfully so!!  Way to go Oli!!


----------



## MomofIBD's

MumofOli.....It is wonderful what our kids can do!  But it is truly amazing that they can do it going through all they have! Great Job Oli & Mom!

Well as some of you know I went through the double scope a few days ago. When I was in the middle of my prep & not doing too good with it. My Daniel came up to me & gave me a Hug & said "Mom I know what your going through, Blah huh!".  In fact the whole evening he kept coming back to my bedroom to check on me, he wanted to make sure I was doing OK.  I love it that he is compassionate.  I just wish he didn't have the experience!


----------



## MumofOli

Thank you momofIBD's, it truly is amazing what they can do and Daniel sounds like a fantastic caring young man, you must be very proud!

Take care, hope all goes ok with you.

Treena xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm so proud of my quiet, and shy daughter today!!

She and her bestest friend from grade school till now had applied to be room mates in the College dorm.  Well, the room assignments came out online this morning and they we're in separate rooms, that weren't even close together.
Sooo....Gabrielle called the college herself and made a request to put them together!  It worked !  They are room mates now!  YEAH !!

Normally, I would have had to take care of situations like this for her, but...she did it on her own !!
I'm so proud of her !


----------



## Dexky

EJ got the highest average award for every class except citizenship and was nominated by the fifth grade to speak at their 5th grade graduation!  He wrote his own speech and would not let us nor his teachers see it before hand.  I was somewhat amazed for an 11 yr old kid!  In our school system 6th grade begins middle school.  I'm trying to post his speech on facebook!

My middle girl, Carly got the math award for 8th grade and finished the year with all A's except one B in social studies.

My oldest Ellie finished 10th grade with all A's except one B in English!  She got 97% on her AP US History final which is a college level course!

Very proud of all of them!!


----------



## DustyKat

WOW T! That is fab! Way to go Gabs! I have a feeling in my water T that Gabs is going to be just fine when she heads off to college...Watch out world! :thumleft::thumleft::thumleft:

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat

:award2::award2::award2:​


Wowza Dex! Congratulations all round to your kiddo's. What a successful year for them, YAY! I tell ya, you would be hard pushed to be more proud of them than I am!!! 

Well done kids, :thumleft:

:mademyday:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

What an honor to speak at 5th grade graduation Dex !!  That's so awesome !!
WTG EJ !!

And for everyone's terrific grades !!  
:award2:


----------



## Runninglady

I am so proud of my beautiful girl, we has a meeting with school regarding her education, autism and Crohn's last week and it went brilliant. All her work at the moment is above average with her reading being 2 years and 8 months above average. With her missing more than 50% of school during last year I have been worried and was considering keeping her back a year but I think for now she is coping fine. Just had to share.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I am so happy to hear your wonderful news RunningLady ! 
:congratualtions:
Wtg !!

Thank you for sharing ! :ghug:


----------



## DustyKat

Oh what fab news Runninglady! So much to deal with and still she excels, what a shining star she is! :medal1:

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Sarah rang me today to tell me she had accepted a position on the executive of Young Labour (political party) in our state. Best part is she will sit on a committee that helps to formulate health policies. 

Of course I have offered to be her personal advisor...:ylol2:

Proud as punch! 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## MumofOli

Wow, that's wonderful!

Way to go Sarah!

Good job Dr Dusty. :ysmile:

Hugs

Treena


----------



## Astra

Oh how fab Sarah, defo the new Arthur Scargill!

I have to say I'm so proud of Jess, she's been a star after her op, and Jordan too for explaining to her what an appendix is for and all about how we ate grass and then didn't need an appendix during the Ice Age!
Oh how we laughed! Jordan is so funny and geeky!
And all this happened on his birthday so we're having a party tomorrow instead!

Congratulations to all the bright clever kids on here and their fab parents!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Fabulous news Dusty! I am sure you are super proud ! :thumright::thumright:

Joan, I am so glad Jess is doing well after her surgery!


----------



## MomofIBD's

Oh Dusty how wonderfully proud you must be!!!! You will make a great personal advisor!


----------



## Dexky

My oldest, Ellie, got word this weekend that she passed her end of year evaluation exam for AP US History so she now has 3 hours of college credit  This next year, she is taking 2 AP classes so she'll really have to buckle down!!  I'm very proud of her....cause this is *free* and college ain't cheap!!  Lucky for me, she's smart, like her mother!


----------



## DustyKat

Wow Dex, that is so fab!!! :banana::banana::banana:

Thank god for your better half and her brain!!!

:mademyday:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Dexky

Amen, sis!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

That's such a great accomplishment Dex !!
I love that these free college courses are offered to our kiddos now 

Austin signed up for 4 AP courses next year...Gab and I told him he is completely bonkers but he insists that he can pull it off ! :rof:
Hmm....we shall see I guess, but I'm sure he will be bald by the end of year!:rof:

 WTG to Ellie !!


----------



## AZMOM

YAY DEX!  I'm ALL about some early college credit.  Good for her!


----------



## anniephelps

My 4 year old daughter said "llama", not big deal i hear you cry but she has severe autism and she can only say 4 words as she uses sign language to communicate. she can now say: juice, please, eat, LLAMA!!  i have no idea where it came from either which has us scratching our heads.  She is a joy and a gift and we love her to death and wouldnt change anything about her.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Not a big deal to us Annie ?? That is awesome and amazing !! 
:congratualtions::congratualtions:

It's little things like this that make my heart smile !! 
Thanks for sharing your news ! :ybiggrin:


----------



## lookame

Zach had his first dentist appointment today and he came back nice and healthy, no cavities and healthy gums


----------



## Dexky

That's beautiful Annie!!!  Perhaps she's trying to say Mama!!  Any chance of that??

Yay Zach!!  Does Zach do his own brushing??


----------



## DustyKat

@Annie, awww, that is so fab! What an absolute darling and it's no wonder you are so proud her...:ybiggrin:

@lookame, good on Zach! And I bet he was an absolute trooper! :biggrin:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## lookame

Congrat annie that is terrific! I know autism is a tough battle(there's an autistic child in my family)

Yeah Zach does his own brushing, at first we were doing it then we were just helping now we just watch him brush. He gets excited to show off his brushing skills lol.


----------



## anniephelps

no chance shes trying to say mama - she pointed to the llama so there went my hopes.  she signs "i love you" so thats good enough for me! all our kids are special no matter what they do in life as they are a gift from god and not everyone is blessed with them.  Im thankful i was blessed 5 times.


----------



## DustyKat

I am so happy for Matt! After all he has been through over the last 8 months, bloody hell has it been that long!, he is finally turning the corner and has just caught up with all his school and uni work. 

Some of you may remember he had drop two of his three uni units this semester because of his illness. So for the last six months he has been playing catch up with high school and university and just trying to keep on top of things. 

Well he received his university Physics results yesterday and he got a High Distinction! YAY! He is still waiting for the results of his second year uni maths exam that he missed last November and sat last Friday. Fingers crossed...

Also he drove down to Sydney yesterday, needless to say I was a nervous wreck!. First time he has driven that far (600kms) and in the city, no fingernails left for me, but he arrived safely and he is now spending a couple of days with Sarah. Phew!

Happy day, 
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky

Yes, it's been that long!!  This year if flyyyyyyyyyying!!!  Hooray for Matt!  For some reason, I have no doubt that Matt's math score will not disappoint.  Now, polish those nails, cause you know he's also gotta drive back home


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Can you reach your toes to your mouth and give your poor fingers a break for the ride home ?? LOL

I am so thrilled to hear this about Matt !!
Hip Hip Hooray for remission !!!!
I'm sure his Math scores will be amazing as well! 

much luv,
~T~


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Austin got a job today, all on his own!  He whined and cried for weeks that I wouldn't just get him hired where I work.  I explained to him the importance of doing something on his own and how valuable that will be for him in the future.  He didn't want to hear it LOL.  Anyhow, he put an application in at the local pool store, and a couple of other fast food restaurants  a few weeks ago, but they weren't hiring.  So, being the mean mommy I am, I made him wake early this morning prepared to go on the hunt for a job again.  Well, that was easy enough...NOT. LOL
After we got in a big ole fight because he wanted to just play video games and explain the ways of the world to me and that no one is hiring, and the economy sucks, blah blah...He finally quit with his antics and decided to "at least" go up to the pool store again and try.  Well, what do you know....He got hired, came home and told me, and is at work now !  He was ALL smiles when he came home to tell me, then he even gave me a huge hug and apologized!!
I love being a mean mommy ! :ytongue:


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo! Way to go Austin! and way to go Mum! :thumleft:

Fab news T and so very deserving for Austin. 

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat

> He is still waiting for the results of his second year uni maths exam that he missed last November and sat last Friday. Fingers crossed...


So happy, happy, happy! He snagged a HD!   

On a side note my baby turns 18 tomorrow (the 22nd). Hells bells where have all those gone! Hmmm, time to cut the apron strings??? :lol:

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:congratualtions::congratualtions:
WTG MATT !! (there really were no doubts !)

and...
:bdayparty::bdayparty::bdayparty:

wow ! another adult mom ??
do we ever really cut those strings? or just let them fray a bit and keep the kids guessing ?? LOL


so, so very happy for your family !!
much love,
~T~


----------



## Dexky

Ye of little faith!!  I, on the other hand, never had any doubts!!


----------



## MumofOli

Just got Oli's end of year school report and he's made loads of progress this term even though he was absent for 6 weeks and some of his grades were above average! Yay! Go Oli!!

These kids never cease to amaze to me!

Treena x


----------



## Dexky

Way to go Oli!!  Mom must be a pretty good teacher herself


----------



## dannysmom

Hi - I just read the last page of this thread for the first time. What a nice thread!!! Your kids sound so great! I remember last year how proud I was of my older son Rob, after he recovered from a couple of years of head and spine hell, he also did well on his college-level tests, was able to go to his prom (w/out a date) and received some awards upon graduation. I remember just how happy that all made me - even though part of me was torn up with Danny's illness. I still am so happy for him because at times we really thought he would never recover.   

My next post I wil make sure is about Danny!    He is still so debilitated, it will be wonderful small things - like making me laugh everyday like he does.


----------



## dannysmom

Now I read back one page .... I am so happy for EJ!  Those awards and the speech .... just so wonderful!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Treena that is so fab! Oli is a dead set champion! :award2:


:mademyday:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Oh Jeanne, what a very difficult time that must have been for you...:hug: 

Kudos to Rob! Wow what an achievement! :award2:

I so look forward to reading about Danny. No doubt he is an absolute sweetheart if he is making his Mum laugh! You must be so proud of him hun, lord knows I am!:award2:

Big hugs to Danny and you too Mum, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm just so proud of Gabrielle and her amazing positive outlook on life!
She has recently joined the local gym and has been working out 3-4 days a week, for about 2 hours each time.  This girl doesn't give up!
This morning we were talking and laughing and she was saying she can't wait until she has some "great abs", and then when Ozzie is gone she can strut down the beach in her bikini and watch everyone stare at her (approximate 10 inch) scar! LOL  She's dead serious...she wants to show that baby off and let everyone know its "OK"!
She has taken something that would make most women hide their body (myself included) for life, and turned it into something beautiful that she wants the world to see!

Oh I love this girl with every inch of my soul! I wish I had an ounce of her strength !


----------



## DustyKat

Awww T, I am in awe...:awe: of Gabs!

She is such an amazing young lady and what a wonderful role model she is to her friends and all the people around her. I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that she will achieve marvellous things in her life. 

I'm proud of Gabs too! :medal1:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky

Crohn's Mom said:


> Oh I love this girl with every inch of my soul! I wish I had an ounce of her strength !


Don't sell yourself short T!!  Who do you suppose her role model has been??  She's an amazing lady with an amazing mother!!


----------



## madasins mommy

Im proud of Madasin because for 3 years old she has been a fighter through all of this! she still loves life and is a happy babygirl for the most part! 
I am proud of my oldest son Bryce because no matter what or how many hours it takes he would rather be right there at the hospital with his sissy for procedures.. he actually cries to go. and he will do anything for her to make her comfortable when she is in pain. he is the best big brother ever.


----------



## lookame

I'm proud of little Zachary for staying at his dads all week(even though I miss him and wish he was here he's been calling me to wish me goodnight <3) He's being s strong in staying with daddy all week though.


----------



## DustyKat

@Kelley. Awwww, Madasin is such a sweetheart and an amazing little girl to boot. It's no wonder you are so proud! And Bryce, how fab is he! What a caring and sweet little guy he is. I bet he makes your heart sing. 

@Melissa. Oh Zachary sounds just adorable, bless him, I'm not surprised you miss him and  I'm proud of him too!

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## AZMOM

So Claires "healthy" brother did a kids triathlon today. He rocked it and she cheered him on like crazy. 

My sweet girl was so inspired she decided to do the one mile fun run. Well, Claire has NEVER run anywhere but the bathroom. She finished that mile in 11:22 and got a third place medal for her age group.    I'm pretty sure she won't be able to walk tomorrow with the knee pain but the look on her face made it all worth it. 

J. 

PS I'm still hoarse from all the screaming.


----------



## DustyKat

Well J, you have my day and no mistake! :ybiggrin:


Your boy is an deadset champion! Good on him! :award2:


And Claire, well words fail me. What an absolute darling and star! :award2:


So happy and proud for you...:soledance:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tesscorm

Okay, I had to jump in here...

Prior to becoming sick, my son booked a grad trip for July 2012 to Dominican Republic.  The normal mom worries were there at booking time but...  cutting those apron strings, right?  Those worries paled in comparison to the worries that came once he was diagnosed. ale:

My husband and I have been almost frantic, worrying about this trip with his Crohn's.  Worried that 'healthy' people get sick in Dominican, worried that his maintenance treatment will be ending that same week or so, that he will be transferred to a new GI that week or so (will be leaving children's hospital), worried about the alcohol with Crohns, about getting sick there and not getting appropriate treatment, etc., etc., etc.  But, so far, neither of us had the heart to tell him our concerns or that we didn't think he should even go... :yfrown:

Well, last night at 2:30 am, my son woke me and said he needed to speak with me.  Of course, my heart jumped - OMG, what's wrong??!!!  He said he hadn't been able to sleep and was thinking about his grad trip.  He had decided that it wasn't a good idea for him to go, that it might make him sick and he wanted to cancel the trip.  (hunhh???!!!  At 2:30am???  lol)  As I'm trying to wrap my head around this conversation, I asked him AGAIN if there was nothing else wrong, health-wise.  He assures me that there is nothing, just that he didn't think it was such a great idea to go.  That we would be spending a lot of money on his trip and he didn't think we should spend it if he wasn't going to be able to have as good a time if he was worried. :ywow:  He said he'd go on some other trip some other time later...

I asked him why the urgency in telling me in the middle of the night???  He said he couldn't sleep thinking about it and wanted to get it off his chest (sure, wake up mom at 2:30am! :ylol and he didn't know when the next payment would be and wanted to make sure I cancelled before more money was spent.  AND, then offered to pay for all the payments already made. :yfaint:

It truly did break my heart that he had to have these concerns at all :yfrown:  Against my better judgment, I asked him if he didn't want to think about this a bit more?  _(OMG, why am I asking??? lol)_  But he said he'd been thinking about it for a while.  (I really have no idea what brought it on???)

I was so proud that he obviously considered the complications that could arise and made a very tough, grown-up decision.  Sometimes I worry that he doesn't take his diagnosis as seriously as I think he should but...  they do prove you wrong, don't they?

(By they way, the down payments....  I told him I was so relieved over his decision that I wouldn't care if we'd paid in full and lost all the money!!!  LOL  That there was NOTHING to repay!)

Just had to share...


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks for sharing Tessmom!! 

I am proud of my daughter, because she is working at a golf course til Friday and then in a golf tournament.. she also paid for her own golf lessons, club and bag, guitar lessons and her tuition for University.  Lord knows we have struggled through the years but she wants to do it all her own.  She is also picking up another Major and already had them both for 3 years but only one major.  Kenisology/Psychology.  Not sure what she will be so far one of the 3 ...Brain surgeon, Researcher or Prof...I dont care as long as she is happy and can pay her own bills .  She has made me so proud!


----------



## kimmidwife

I am sooo proud of Caitlyn because no matter how bad she is feeling she always has a smile on her face. She has missed so much school but she always works hard to catch up. She has been my support as much as I am hers!


----------



## Tesscorm

They are great!  They're what keep us going (and going and going LOL).  When Stephen was in the hospital and I had times away from him (i.e. breakfast, etc.), I was so upset and overwhelmed by everything.  Yet, once I was back with him, he had such a great attitude that many of my concerns would lessen immediately.  

They accomplish so much, sometimes with such obstacles and refuse to acknowledge limitations...   :dance: How can we not be proud?  :medal1:

(But, hey, once in a while, I think we should give ourselves a pat on the back and say 'wow, I helped create that!'  :highfive: LOL)


----------



## dannysmom

Hi Tesscorm. I am proud of your son too! (A wise choice I think!) I hope he can have something else fun to do in its place!


----------



## DustyKat

@Tesscorm - Aww, your baby is growing up! and what a wonderful young man he is. I am so happy and proud for you. :hug: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## DustyKat

@Pen - Kudos to your daughter hun! I have no trouble seeing why you are so proud of her! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## DustyKat

@kimmidwife - Caitlyn sounds like an absolute sweetheart Mum! A ray of sunshine in your life and no doubt in those around her too!...:sun: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Kat

I'm proud of my daughter Ashley...

She started her first year of High School this week and fullfilled her dream of trying out and making a local Travel Soccer team (GO RAGE!!!)  With all that life has thrown at her she still shows us her courage and strength every day.  She is an amazing young girl and she is my HERO!


----------



## Tesscorm

Way to go Ashley!!!   My daughter also plays rep soccer - certainly know how tough mentally and physically it is to make these teams!  She must be very happy!  I'm sure she'll have lots of fun with her new team!!  :emot-waycool:  :luigi:


----------



## DustyKat

Oh wow Kat, how wonderful! 

Kudos to Ashley for her strength, determination and skill! Congratulations...:award2:

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I just wanted to share with you how very, very happy my girl is ! 
She started a volunteer program with her pre-med club a few weeks ago at the local veterans hospital. Well, while she was doing her required volunteer hours, the plastic surgeon on duty took notice of her and offered her a position following/shadowing him ! She has been going every Monday morning (about 6-8 hours) for the last 3-4 weeks and I gotta tell you....she is in heaven !! She gets to watch him do minor surgeries already !! I have never, ever, seen her this happy and excited over anything!
It's so awesome...every Monday after she leaves the hospital she either calls me to fill me in on everything, or like today, she just spent the last hour texting me every detail. I love love love this! I love seeing/hearing her sooo very happy and excited. 
He tells her all the time how very impressed he is with her and that she is no doubt cut out for this and meant to be a surgeon; she's a natural ! She said he couldn't believe that she's only a freshman in her first semester of college and that she has everything it takes already to make it into med school! Ahhhh 
I love sharing good news !!
I know you will appreciate this ...she's so very amazing! It brings me to tears of happiness every single week lately! 

I am so VERY proud of her...if you can't tell !! hahaha.  Who would of thought this was possible just 8 short months ago ! Not me !  I'm so glad I was wrong!


----------



## dannysmom

I am happy for Gab! .... and so happy for you too Tracy!!! JOY!


----------



## izzi'smom

How wonderful for both of you!!!


----------



## Tesscorm

So very, very, very happy for you both!  :biggrin:  It is so great to hear that she is doing so well and doing something that is making her so happy.  And, that's all it takes to make a mom happy! :yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy:


----------



## Dexky

Way to go Gabs!!

Pat yourself on the back too T!!  You did something right!...not that you didn't do a lot right but, well you know


----------



## DustyKat

Squeal Squeal Squeal​
Oh T, how fabulous! How very, very, very proud and flabbergasted you must be. Gabs has come so far since her op and I have no doubt in my mind that she will continue to achieve and conquer! She truly is amazing T and such an inspiration and role model. 

To say I am over the moon for you both would be an understatement! It's so deserving and I know she will take full advantage of the opportunities that come her way.  

Kudos to you Mum and to that gorgeous daughter of yours! :award2:

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## AZMOM

T!!!! That makes my heart sing . What a special girl - what a special Mom. 

(((hugs)))

J.


----------



## Kelly2

I am proud of my daughter for the way she has battled Crohns head on over the years - just never gives up!  There have been times when I have seen her looking so terribly ill, and she just never gave up.  These kids remind me of little warriors - all of them are heroes in my eyes, and deserve nothing but the best in life for all they have had to endure.


----------



## DustyKat

> These kids remind me of little warriors - all of them are heroes in my eyes, and deserve nothing but the best if life for all they have had to endure.


Ditto Kelly! :thumleft: 

Kudos to your daughter for her strength and determination, it's no wonder you are so proud of her! :medal1:

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## KWalker

I'm so proud of my little boy for being a great dog this past weekend while I was in the hospital, and although my fiance could only come home once and awhile to let him out, there were no poops or pees on the carpet.  He's just a puppy, and this made me very happy.  Once I got out of the hospital on Monday, we went and got him a nice big treat


----------



## Crohn's Mom

WTG Kelly ! 
You are right..these kids of ours really are amazing !


----------



## ChampsMom

Great idea!

I'm so proud of my two eldest boys, they both made the honor roll this quarter, Jonny 3.2 (non-IBD) and Alex a 4.0 (Crohn's)!  Jonny had a heck of a Soccer season, being awarded the top player on the team and Alex is currently ranked 4th of his Hockey team for points! (admittedly I'm nervous this year as the club has 14 to 18 year olds on the same team - eek! but so far he's holding his own!)

For my littlest - he was recently diagnosed with PDD-NOS (type of autism) and he's doing REMARKABLE!!  He still doesn't say too much, but his oral vocabulary has gone from about 10 words to about 25 words and he "signs" over 150 words now!  Such a joy to talk with him!!

Fun to hear everyone's stories!!

Thanks for stealing this idea Dusty!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Thanks for sharing such awesome news ChampsMom!  They really are Champs now aren't they!! 

I love coming here and reading the positive stories in this thread when I'm feeling a bit down, and I love even more when I have such positive things to share as well!


----------



## Grumbletum

I'm so proud of my boy Danny (16). When I was in hospital for 10 days, he didn't want to stay with friends and leave the dog in kennels. My lovely neighbours shopped for and kept an eye on him. But he got himself up and off to school every day, cooked for himself and looked after the house and dog.
When I'm feeling rough he takes over and never complains. We got his school report yesterday and his teachers all sing his praises. Atts ma boy xxxxx


----------



## DustyKat

KWalker said:


> I'm so proud of my little boy for being a great dog this past weekend while I was in the hospital, and although my fiance could only come home once and awhile to let him out, there were no poops or pees on the carpet.  He's just a puppy, and this made me very happy.  Once I got out of the hospital on Monday, we went and got him a nice big treat


Woohoo! How fab is that! especially for a puppy! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





You're obviously doing something right, good on you!

Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat

ChampsMom said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I'm so proud of my two eldest boys, they both made the honor roll this quarter, Jonny 3.2 (non-IBD) and Alex a 4.0 (Crohn's)!  Jonny had a heck of a Soccer season, being awarded the top player on the team and Alex is currently ranked 4th of his Hockey team for points! (admittedly I'm nervous this year as the club has 14 to 18 year olds on the same team - eek! but so far he's holding his own!)
> 
> For my littlest - he was recently diagnosed with PDD-NOS (type of autism) and he's doing REMARKABLE!!  He still doesn't say too much, but his oral vocabulary has gone from about 10 words to about 25 words and he "signs" over 150 words now!  Such a joy to talk with him!!
> 
> Fun to hear everyone's stories!!
> 
> Thanks for stealing this idea Dusty!


Wow Mum! So much to be proud of and rightly so! :dance::dance::dance:

Congratulations to Jonny and Alex both for their academic and sporting achievements! Wowza!......:award2:

And a hearty congratulations to your little guy too! What an absolute trooper and he surely is remarkable!...

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Grumbletum said:


> I'm so proud of my boy Danny (16). When I was in hospital for 10 days, he didn't want to stay with friends and leave the dog in kennels. My lovely neighbours shopped for and kept an eye on him. But he got himself up and off to school every day, cooked for himself and looked after the house and dog.
> When I'm feeling rough he takes over and never complains. We got his school report yesterday and his teachers all sing his praises. Atts ma boy xxxxx


Awww what a warm, kind and compassionate lad Danny is! I'm so very proud of him too so you must be bursting! 

Well done Danny!...:award2:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

Crohn's Mom said:


> I love coming here and reading the positive stories in this thread when I'm feeling a bit down, and I love even more when I have such positive things to share as well!



I'm with you!   I love reading these stories and being reminded that nothing, including Crohns!, can hold our kids back!   Even while dealing with Crohns, this thread proves over and over that our kids are athletic, smart, brave, competitive, compassionate, inspired and inspiring!  All in all, I think, each in his or her own way is a survivor and a winner!  :medal1:


----------



## DustyKat

Matt had his school presentation night yesterday and I am so happy for him. After all he has been through in the last 12 months he still managed to take out the award for Dux of the school. Go Matt! 

Dusty.


----------



## dannysmom

Congrats to Matt!! That certainly is an honor.


----------



## Tesscorm

Way to go!!!! :thumleft: :thumleft: You must be so proud!:dance: :dance:


----------



## Dexky

OK, I'll be the dummy who asks....what the hell is Dux?  It must have something to do with math I suppose!  Of course he should be honored, he's *your* son after all!!!


----------



## DustyKat

Ahahahaha...Well they say you learn something new everyday Dex...The Dux is an award given at the end of the final year of school to a student completing/graduating Year 12. It is given to the top academic student. Perhaps the equivalent of your valedictorian??? 

Dusty.


----------



## Dexky

Was there even a close second??  Congrats Matt:cheers:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:dance::congratualtions::dance:

Wtg Matt !!  
Dex is right...there was no doubt ! :ylol2:


----------



## izzi'smom

Wonderful!!


----------



## Dexky

My middle child, Carly, is 14 and has been taking violin lessons since 6 yrs old.  She had a recital yesterday.  I'm not sure if this link will work but for my fb friends but to say I'm proud is an understatement!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=290183187689858


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Dex I just watched that video a little while ago! She's simply amazing and so talented!- and gorgeous!  You have every right to be so proud!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookame

Zach had a bunch of snacks and candy from his school Christmas party he really really wanted to eat it all then today he comes in and says "mommy I want to give you my candy cane" then he goes on to say"and who should I give this cookie to? You or vince? Or you both could share it" It's little but lately he's been really trying my patience and being rather selfish so it warms my heart to see him act so unselfish.


----------



## Tesscorm

Dexky - unfortunately, the link didn't work for me   But, I'm sure she must be quite talented to be playing in a recital!     It's so wonderful when these 'proud' moments come our way!

lookame - it's sometimes hard to remember what little sweethearts we really have  :devil: but, every once in a while, a gesture, big or small, reminds you of how sweet they really are!


----------



## DustyKat

Dexky said:


> My middle child, Carly, is 14 and has been taking violin lessons since 6 yrs old.  She had a recital yesterday.  I'm not sure if this link will work but for my fb friends but to say I'm proud is an understatement!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=290183187689858


Wowza Dex!!! What a gift she has, it's no wonder you are so proud! 

Bravo Carly!...

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat

lookame said:


> Zach had a bunch of snacks and candy from his school Christmas party he really really wanted to eat it all then today he comes in and says "mommy I want to give you my candy cane" then he goes on to say"and who should I give this cookie to? You or vince? Or you both could share it" It's little but lately he's been really trying my patience and being rather selfish so it warms my heart to see him act so unselfish.


Awww, that is so sweet! What a little honey...:medal1:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## izzi'smom

Dex...do I need to be your friend? Doesn't work for me either, and I want to see!! If yes, Angie Saunders Storey


----------



## Dexky

I'm on it Angie  I guess so...I don't know how this stuff works:shifty:


----------



## izzi'smom

Aww, Mark, she gave me chills...LOVED it!! I have a soft spot for strings (I played the cello and my grandpa played the violin, mandolin, banjo, guitar, etc lol!!) and she is super talented...you should be so proud!!


----------



## kimmidwife

Dex, I want to see it to can you friend me?  Ths.img. I cannot wIth towards it! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## DustyKat

I don't know what compels me to write this today. Maybe it is because it is the first time in what seems ages I am on my own! :lol: or perhaps it is because where I am right now is so vastly different to this time last year. 

There are some of us here that are relishing the joy of remission but unfortunately there are too many of us that aren't. :hug: I have been reading of your struggles and it brings sadness but it also brings awe, awe of the strength your children possess, their determination, their independence, their love and their compassion. 
I know at times they frustrate us and I know we try to keep our composure in front of them but I also know they see the fear and heartbreak in our eyes as we sit in front of a doctor hearing what we wish more than anything words we don't want uttered. I see their strength and compassion when they turn to us and say..."It's okay Mum/Dad, everything will be alright." 

I am so proud of all the children here for being who they are and of all the Mum's and Dad's for being such wonderful role models, powerful advocates for their children and caring and compassionate friends to those that seek help and advice on this forum.

Well done!...:award2:

In awe of you all...:awe:

Dusty. :wub:


----------



## francol1

Can I reverse this? I'm 19, in first year university and was diagnosed with UC after spending 6 days over the Christmas break in hospital. My mum is amazing, she visited me all day every day and has spent the last month doing everything for me. She took me back to uni yesterday (the Prednisone and Mesalazine  seem to be working!) and I could tell she was so worried and upset but she is trying to do everything to make me feel normal. She will talk about my bowels with me all day and I'm so lucky and proud to have her.


----------



## DustyKat

Yes! 

Thanks so much for posting francol! You are so sweet! :hug: 

I bet your Mum feels soooo lucky and proud to have you in her life too!  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

There are so many new parent here, I thought I would give this thread a good bump so maybe they can read some happy stories ! I know we all need them! 

So proud of my youngest JJ today! We received his congratulations letter yesterday saying that he has been accepted in to the Sports Science Academy at the high school he will be attending next year ! The recommendation letters he received as part of the application process were simply astounding ! He's a very bright young man and so compassionate, and it's nice to know that his teachers all see it as well!


----------



## imaboveitall

ooh a bragging thread...sweeet. I need to read normal happy parent things. 

Of course Violet's cheerful attitude and stability are humbling, and her always considerate way of treatiing everyone around her is what I am most proud of, and her logical, brilliant brain.
She has never said a WORD about her altered life; she copes and deals and makes it pleasant to be her mother. 
Her character strength is far greater than mine.

My 12 y/o Arden has to take backseat to V and she never complains nor demands, just lives her full life, thank God she is healthy.


----------



## DustyKat

WOW!!! Congratulations to JJ!!! How very deserving T...:award2:

Violet is such an amazing young lady Julie, it's no wonder you are so proud of her! I am too!...:award2:

Awww, what a sweetie Arden is...:hug:...how very proud of her you must be...:award2: 

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## imaboveitall

I scrolled back and read, it gave me a lift :rosette1:

Especially what the older ones are doing; it does seem that being struck with this illness makes them adjust their view of life to maximizing every moment of it.

let's keep this thread active...


----------



## Kat

So excited for my daughter Ashley - she made the JV Soccer team at her High School yesterday....  did you hear the screams from her proud proud mother?  Just one of her many dreams to come true!  Crohn's hasn't stopped her yet!  This girl is unstoppable!


----------



## DustyKat

That is absolutely fab Kat! Congratulations to Ashley...What a 

	
	
		
		
	


	





:award2:

:mademyday:
Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Tesscorm

Wooohooooooo!  So glad for her!!!


----------



## imaboveitall

Good for Ashley, showing us that normalcy exists even with IBD :rosette1:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

WTG Ashley!!


----------



## AZMOM

Well after an epic fail with the Rowasa enema we are now doing Hydrocortisone enemas.  After two nights of Mommy administration, Claire has decided enough is enough.  She does it herself at 8 years old.....God love her!  I told her I just had to be sure she got all the medication in.  She rolled her eyes and said, "Fine but don't look at my butt!"

Yes, she gets every drop of medicine in there.  AND I actually think she's feeling better.  Is this kid tough as nails or what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:heart: :heart: :heart:

J.


----------



## ChampsMom

*Amazing*!!!  What a trooper (modest and all - grins...)!  Pray she continues to feel better!


----------



## Tesscorm

Good for her!!  :medal1:  What a great kid!  _(Must take after her mom!)_


----------



## Twiggy930

These kids amaze me!  Way to go Claire!!!  Very impressive.  :medal1:


----------



## DustyKat

Any tougher she'd rust J!!! God love her, what an absolute trooper!!! :award2:

What I want to know is how you know it all went in if you didn't look at her butt!!! You didn't sneak a peek did you??? :ylol: 

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## izzi'smom

Loving these stories...keep them coming!!


----------



## AZMOM

Dusty - yep I stole stole more than one surreptitious glance over her little shoulder.  Whew that girl is s-t-u-b-b-o-r-n!

J


----------



## imaboveitall

OMG, she sounds like she has excellent coping skills...don't these kids just kill you with how they deal with the crap? (literally and figuratively) oo:


----------



## Dexky

Well, at least she didn't say butt-hole again!  God forbid!!  Good to hear she's feeling better!. May it long continue!


----------



## Tesscorm

Stephen played his last 'minors' hockey game!  And, I am sooo happy for him, he certainly ended his hockey 'career' on a high note!  His team won the region's championship, beating the first place team!  And, Stephen got 3 goals in the final game!   It was a great ending as he'd had a bit of a tumultuous season with shoulder and knee injuries and then a undeserved suspension (really!  Not just 'mom' speaking here!:lol.  Took him quite a while to get back to his usual game after all his off-time but was so happy that it all came together just in time!  

So, I'm no longer a 'hockey mom'    What will I do with all my time now??


----------



## DustyKat

WOW!!! Way to go Stephen!!! Mega congrats on such a fab ending to the season and very well deserved!!! Soooooooooooo happy for you both...

:award2::award2::award2:

Relax Mum, relax! :lol: 

Dusty. anda:anda:anda:


----------



## imaboveitall

AWESOME, Tess, he must feel great and that makes me so happy to hear :hug:


----------



## Dexky

No matter what the game or what level, a championship means as much to the kids (and their parents) as if they'd just won the World Cup.  Congrats Stephen!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Absolutely right!  A championship win is a win!    Hell, I live in Toronto - our Toronto Maple Leafs haven't won the Cup since 1967 - we take what we can get!  :rof:

By the way, there's a great article called The Last Season.  It's written by a hockey dad but the sentiment applies to all sports and to moms as well!  It was actually Emily's soccer coach who sent it on when Emily began her last 'youth' season.

It's a tearjerker   but a great read!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-drive/car-life/cheney/a-hockey-dads-last-ride/article1548710/


----------



## DustyKat

Oh yeah...been there done that! 

Thanks for posting Tess.  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## imaboveitall

Proud because as soon as V felt the least bit better she started making plans galore and plunged straight back into her Girl, Interrupted life :thumleft: like nothing ever happened.
Recall the neuro who called her a malingerer...:mad2:


----------



## DustyKat

WTG V!!! :award2:

Nothing will ever stop that girl from making her mark in this world Julie! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

Julie, you must be so proud of her!  She's really had a lot to deal with and it sounds like she's been able to deal with it with tons of strength and courage!

I'm so glad she's beginning to make plans and is ready to move ahead - FULL SPEED!!


----------



## imaboveitall

OK well, proud again because even though she feels like crap her attitude stays awesome...no complaining, no whining, no irritability...she is still happy, still polite, is still making plans to work around everything.
She said, when she feels the irritation coming, she tells herself what a waste of time it is and "doesn't let" it affect her...what in the h***...she sure didn't learn that from me.

I am a Queen of Irritability over any and everything.


----------



## Tesscorm

She really sounds like an awesome, strong kid!  She sure deserves to feel better soon! :ghug:

And, you, in the meantime...  enjoy the stabby! :voodoo: :voodoo:  :hallo3:


----------



## imaboveitall

:voodoo::voodoo::voodoo: Just cause I feel it like that


----------



## DustyKat

Settle petal! :lol:

But seriously Julie, wow! V really will go far in life. With such compassion, patience and depth of understanding how can she not! 

If I'm fit to burst with pride for her I can only imagine how you must be! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Holy Cow am I one proud momma today !!
JJ (my youngest) brought home his semi-pre planned schedule for his next school year today ~ he will be a freshman in high school next year.  They have placed him in all Honors courses (which doesn't surprise me) but they have also placed him in an AP (college level) course for History! He will be taking the same courses as his older brother next year who is a Junior this year ! WOW ! I knew that kiddo was smart, but my o my! 
 SOOO  proud of him! 
Even through feeling like garbage, and being undiagnosed and all his (seemingly) useless testing, and all the stress from living with Gabrielle's illness he continues to excel ! 
What a great kid I have !


----------



## imaboveitall

Heck yeah he sounds great! These sibs often get the short end for sure. :soledance:


----------



## DustyKat

Squeal!!! WTG JJ!!! What a fabulous achievement T, no wonder you are bursting with pride...:award2: 

:mademyday: 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

He's obviously a GREAT kid!!   You certainly have every reason to be a very proud mama!!!

Way to go JJ !!!!!! :medal1:


----------



## izzi'smom

Go JJ!! Hooray!


----------



## Kip1

I am proud of may daughter Amy (20) for working so hard in her job & training to become a Pharmacy technician & also my daughter Rosie (16) for being so committed to her schoolwork & exam revision.
:rosette2:


----------



## imaboveitall

Excellent to hear, thank you for sharing this :rosette2:


----------



## DustyKat

WOW! That is so fab Kip! With that level of commitment I am sure they will go far! 

Good on them...:award2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Gab is a member in college of a prestigious pre-med club called PAMSA -she just called and she is so excited that she has been elected as Director of Community Outreach for them !! 
Wow! There's no stopping this girl! I am one proud momma I tell ya !!


----------



## izzi'smom

Go GAB!!!! How wonderful...and congrats, mama, on her accomplishments! WTG!!


----------



## DustyKat

So wonderful, So amazing, So well deserved! 

I am so happy for Gabs T and for you too!...:award2: 

Dusty. x:heart:x:heart:x


----------



## kathymum

I think it is amazing how all these kids cope my amy aged 8 has been diagnosed only 3 weeks ago  and is now attending her first full day at school and has enrolled for spanish class after school for 6 week ( i tried to talk her out of it as i thought it would be too much) but she is showing so much resilliance I am so proud of her and of her sisters laura and sarah and her brother for their love over these last somewhat awful weeks lets hope that we can learn from them 
love to you all 
ps amy bloods are 10.2 what does that mean ?
Any helpon  or advice with thinning of her hair on azathiaprine 75mg she is 4 stone 13 and has her first communion on 20th may and i dont know should i llok at hair pieces or wigs ???
Sometimes it seems more and more questions 
love kathy


----------



## Tesscorm

Way to go Gab!!  She's so incredible and so deserving of only good things!
:rosette2:


Kathy- you must be so proud of Amy and her sisters and brother!!  She must be a strong little girl!! :rosette1:  I'm sure she will look just like an angel at her communion!  (Sorry, I'm not sure what that number means re the blood result - but, if you have a look at the Wiki section, you'll find an explanation of blood tests and results.)


----------



## Kat

Crohn's Mom said:


> Gab is a member in college of a prestigious pre-med club called PAMSA -she just called and she is so excited that she has been elected as Director of Community Outreach for them !!
> Wow! There's no stopping this girl! I am one proud momma I tell ya !!


Awesome!  So well deserved!!!!


----------



## imaboveitall

LOVE to hear this kind of stuff, THANKS :cheers:

To Kathymum, the hair loss may be from malnutrition secondary to malabsorption, not the drug. V had extensive hair loss from a few months pre-dx to apx six mo after. You could see her scalp in places. It took almost two years to return to normal thickness as her nutritional state improved. :congratualtions: on her upcoming First Communion!


----------



## DustyKat

Wow, kathymum! What a fab brood of kiddos you have! You must be so very proud and rightly so. Kudos to them all...:award2: 

Special wishes for your daughters first communion...:hug: 

Those blood result numbers could apply to a number of tests Mum. The first one that springs to mind as an abnormal result is her haemoglobin but you would need to ask to be sure. 

I agree with Julie about the Azathioprine and hair loss. That's not to say that the Aza alone isn't responsible but I put my son's loss as being more down to his poor physical condition than the drug. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## ChampsMom

Way to go Gab!

Re hair loss:  Alex wasn't on that drug - but did suffer from nutritional issues initially.  His hair didn't fall out, but I remember at one point thinking his hair looked "gross" - it was limp and oily looking (not a problem he tends to have).   

Now that he's doing better - his air is back to it's awesomeness (laughs...) Because he's a boy and wears it short - it didn't take as long, but it's been 2 years.


----------



## crohnsinct

So proud of Olivia.  Yesterday at track meet was having a tough time.  Porta potty, missing toilet paper, needing to go to the bathroom seconds before her race.  She had an especially watery and bloody bout but ran out of the porta potty and onto the track to run her race.  These kids amaze me!

More importantly, she has been concerned about all the practices she is missing for infusions and appointments etc.  The rule is if you miss a certain amount of school you can't practice or compete.  I told her I was pretty sure her 504 covered this situation.  She told me yesterday that she went to her guidance counselor to ask, the guidance counselor checked and got back to her and sure enough she can practice and compete with no penalty.  

I am so proud that she took matters into her own hands and is owning this disease! At 12!


----------



## Tesscorm

Woohoo!!!  Way to go Olivia!!! :medal1:


----------



## DustyKat

Awwww, now wonder you are soooooooo proud of her! What a champion! Well done Oliva on all counts!...:award2:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## izzi'smom

You should be so proud of your girl...what a tough cookie!! LOVE it!


----------



## Kat

Big Congrats for Olivia!  Sounds  like nothing can stop this girl!  So excited for you both!  Love to hear how our kids amaze us every day!


----------



## AZMOM

Good stuff for big brother. Got a letter from the princiPal. Hunter selected for Algebra I and AP Biology. He'll earn 2 high school credits while still in Jr High. Smart kid. 

J.


----------



## Tesscorm

That's so great!! :medal1: He must be so proud of himself!! (And you too mom! )

And, walking INTO high school with two credits!!!  What a bonus!!!


----------



## crohnsinct

Holy Guacamole!  That is awesome.  Nice to see the hard work pays off.  Good for him...keep that up and he will most likely be walking into college with credits too!


----------



## crohnsinct

Last night was Olivia's swim team banquet.  Time for senior awards and her 12/U coach gets up to present one.  He says while it typically goes to a graduating senior there is one young swimmer particularly deserving.  Tells her whole story and calls her up.  The award goes to the swimmer who demonstrates the characteristics of SISU...a Finnish word meaning, a stubborn desire, a special strength, heart and guts.  

THis couldn't come at a better time as tomorrow we start EN!


----------



## Tesscorm

That is so wonderful!!! :medal1: I'm so happy for her! :thumleft:


----------



## DustyKat

@J...

Woohoo! Way to go Hunter! I bet he gets his smarts from Mum! :thumleft: 

Well done!...:award2:

Dusty. x:heart:x:heart:x


----------



## DustyKat

@crohnsinct...

Yabba dabba doo! (Flinstones definition! :wink How wonderful for O and very much deserved. Congrats O!...

:award2:​
Dusty. XxX


----------



## imaboveitall

:cheers: for Olivia!
These kids kill me.


----------



## AZMOM

Chronsinct - that made me cry. GOOD FOR HER!!!!!


----------



## AZMOM

Okay - I sound like I'm bragging on the "well" child......I guess I am.  Since SO MUCH of me goes to Claire.  That's the balance we all struggle with, I know...  

Anyway, Hunter also got into Spanish I.  So it will be three high school classes in 8th grade.  He is PUMPED about the Spanish because they are having one class of 30 kids.  There are about 350 kids in his grade so it's a big deal.

J.


----------



## DustyKat

Wow! That is fab J! WTG Hunter!  

Okay, bear with me :lol:...so I assume that 30 kids in a class is a small number???


----------



## AZMOM

30 kids is a typical jr high size class. It's the only 30 kids out of the total 350 in the grade that is a biggie . Clear as mud?

J.


----------



## imaboveitall

Smart kids RULE. I know you're proud! Awesome.


----------



## Tesscorm

Hey Julie, brag all you want!!!    He sounds like a great kid!  Getting all these credits early will be a great bonus later!

My kids took an extra credit every summer...  and, it was great when it came to grades 11 and 12 - extra credits to submit to universities and options as far as course selections in grades 11 and 12 (i.e. Stephen took two different phys.ed. classes last year because he'd met most of the 'requirements' so was free to choose fun credits.)  Hunter's extra credits will really pay off later!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Wtg hunter !! 
That's what JJ basically did too - he took Spanish 1 in 7th, and Spanish 2 this year for 8th so he will enter highschool next year with his foreign language requirements met, and 1 math credit for his Algebra 1 Honors class from this year ! 
They'll be bored and taking fun classes their senior year! LOL 
Gab says at the rate JJ is going he's going to be bored in college! Haha. 
I love all these "smart and talented " kid stories!  
Gab moved back in today for the summer ! She has successfully completed her freshman year of college !! Wow!! Just a year ago never would
Have thought it possible


----------



## izzi'smom

Yay Gab!!


----------



## DustyKat

Holy Guacamole that year has flown by T! :ywow: 

I bet you are as happy as a pig in shit to have her home under you roof again! :lol: I can just see all the sly glances now!

I am so proud of Gabs so you must be fit to burst! Wow what an achievement, she never ceases to amaze me T. :ybiggrin: 

Dusty is doin' the happy dance...


----------



## crohnsinct

WTG Hunter!  So smart and the ability to stay so focused with all the issues surrounding a sick sibling is very impressive.

Welcome home Gabs and job well done on a your first year of college!


----------



## imaboveitall

...because old V went straight back to school after five months away and it is like she never left, planning eigth grade graduation, taking standardized tests and finishing in a fraction of the allotted time, busy at church, no complaints that she missed overnight field trips and is doing the lights at the play instead of being IN the play...just happy about having her life back...:medal1:


----------



## crohnsinct

I bet everyone is just as excited to have her back!  

Takes a special person with a special attitude to go back and not complain about the things they missed or sacrifices they have had to make.  

YAY VIOLET!


----------



## Tesscorm

Way to go Violet!!!!  She really does sound like an exceptional girl to be able to just look forward with excitement and not look back!! :medal1:

Nice to see you back Julie! :highfive:


----------



## DustyKat

How fabulous Julie! What an amazing and inspiring young lady V is...mega kudos to her for always managing to rise above the adversity and power on unabated! :thumleft::thumleft::thumleft: How very proud you must be!  

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## izzi'smom

Go V!!!
...and Dusty, you always find the best emoticons!


----------



## Kat

Great news to share again....  My daughter Ashley was given the honor of *FRESHMAN of the Year* for her Junior Varsity Soccer team at her High School!  She was super excited and we are just proud parents!  She is living proof life does go on even if you have Crohn's!  She is unstoppable!


----------



## Tesscorm

Amazing!!!  She must have been so proud!!!  (And you too )  Certainly takes lots of determination to get out there and work when you're not feeling great; she must be quite the soccer player!!! :award2:


----------



## crohnsinct

Way to go Ashley! An inspiration to all I am sure! :applause:


----------



## DustyKat

WTG ASHLEY!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





What an absolute star Mum and it's not hard to see why you are so proud! So happy for you all and so well deserved! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## crohnsinct

Not my Crohnie but so proud of my oldest daughter who graduated high school today!!!  107 degree heat in the sun..it was awful.  She is O's older sister and she concentrated so hard on her studies even while she worried to death over her sister's illness and didn't get a lot of mommy's attention.  She graduated with honors and her best semester ever! 

O was ridiculously proud of her big sister too!


----------



## Kat

Awesome news to have your daughter graduate High School!  What an accomplishment!

Congrats to her~!


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo! Mega congrats to your daughter...well done! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No wonder you are so proud! What an amazing young lady! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jenn

Have to post about Alex last week. He slipped while climbing a tree during my older son's baseball game and caught and ripped his upper arm on the top of a metal chainlink fence. A firefighter was at the game and helped him, he hung tough while holding his arm up with a gaping hole (but not bleeding), waiting for the ambulance and again waiting hours at the ER for the doc to have time to stitch it. Took 9 stitches (thank goodness for nitrous oxide!) He is amazingly resilient, probably moreso for all he's gone through already with his Crohn's! Everyone commented on how great he did and I'm very proud. Poor kiddo, but earned a little street cred from all his friends there.   He will bravely head off to crohn's camp week after next on his own for 5 days for the first time, too.


----------



## crohnsinct

Amazing awesome Alex. AAA...a triple threat! :thumright: These kids never cease to amaze me.  Sounds awful...I would have fainted even if it wasn't my arm!


----------



## Kat

Awesome Alex!  You kids are amazing!


----------



## Tesscorm

OMG, what a tough kid!! :thumright: But, poor thing... must have been scary for him!    Will be a great story to tell at camp though!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh wow Jenn! Any tougher and he would rust! 

What a champion hun and dead easy to see why you are so proud!...:award2: 

:mademyday:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## AZMOM

Claire trotted off to Camp Courageous Kids today (local camp that hosts kids with medical issues) without a care in the world.  Is she in remission?  No!  Is she as sick as last year at this time?  Hell no.  Did she even look back as I left?  Double no!  She's soooooooooo independent - I am proud to be her mama.  

So for today, I will celebrate be proud and thankful that she seems to not have a care in the world no matter how big the bag of drugs we brought along happens to be.  :ycool:

Hugs,

J.


----------



## crohnsinct

Big bag o'drugs...LOL.  Good for Clare..double good for mamma!


----------



## izzi'smom

Go Claire!!!


----------



## DustyKat

Yeehaw! WTG Claire!...

	
	
		
		
	


	



























And cheers :cheerss: to the proud Mama!


:mademyday: 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

What a great post!!!  So happy for you and Claire!! :banana:


----------



## crohnsinct

Driving home from swim practice tonight O and I had a half hour alone in the car.  She said to me "Mom, I don't want to be defined by Crohns...  *I* want to define Crohns!"


----------



## Tesscorm

OMG, did you start crying?!?  (I would have :blush What a great kid!!  :Karl:


----------



## crohnsinct

It was actually one of those rare moments when you are totally sure you would cry but that you don't.  Like when I got married.  My mom said not one person cried because I walked down the aisle so happy and so sure that I defied anyone to cry and they all just got caught up in my happiness.  It was like that tonight.  She was so happy and so sure and so downright stubborn that I just caught her enthusiasm. 

Of course when I told hubby I balled like an idiot.  Just proud tears.  The silver lining of this disease is that it has given me a glimpse into what my daughter is really made of.  Most parents never truly get to see that and we are all so lucky to see our children show us daily what faith, determination and spirit they all have. 

God bess our IBDers!


----------



## izzi'smom

^^^ yeah, that!!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh my goodness O! What an absolute champion you are! 

Shove over Mum, I am ever so proud of O!!!...







Dusty.


----------



## jmckinley

I hear you crohnsinct.

I am so proud of Ryan because he likes himself the way he is. Crohns has taught him that there are much more important things to worry about than whether someone else likes him or what he is doing. That is such a mature trait to have in middle school! He makes my heart melt!


----------



## DustyKat

Awww JM, what a wonderful young man you have. It's little wonder that you are so very proud of him...:award2:


Dusty. :thumleft:


----------



## DustyKat

I think this needs a bump! 

Dusty.


----------



## crohnsinct

I agree Dusty!  These kids...and their patient loving siblings totally rock!!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm so proud of Gabrielle for continuing with her studies and volunteering and work, despite how bad she is feeling lately!
And I'm so proud of JJ for dealing with his continuing heartburn and worsening bathroom issues, without much complaint, while he waits patiently for his next appointment with his GI.  Oh and super proud that he has maintained a 4.0 GPA with is honors and AP classes despite how he feels ! Ya..and one more...he continues to try and stay positive about injecting the HGH every day, even tho we haven't seen much result as of yet ! 

yes ! super proud of my kiddos !


----------



## DustyKat

Crohn's Mom said:


> yes ! super proud of my kiddos !


And it's no wonder you are T!  

What amazing, driven and accomplished young people they truly are...

:award2:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

This thread never fails to put an ear splitting grin on my face! :ybiggrin:

I love reading about all your children's wonderful attributes...their drive, compassion, warmth, achievements, strength and wit and humour. Kudos to them all! :thumleft::thumleft::thumleft:

Dusty. :wub:


----------



## crohnsinct

OK I know you all are probably sick of my gushing over O but she just came home from her cross country end of season party and she got the coach's award! So proud of that girl!


----------



## my little penguin

Woohoo
Gush away
It is good to read gushing
That means the meds are doing there
Thing
Hopefully soon we can all gush
And create our own advent calendars at home
Because the crohn's will be. :voodoo::voodoo:


----------



## Farmwife

:dance:Good for O and Gabs:dance: (We call my niece Gabs so your daughter has to bare the burden of that) for their determination and fortitude (big words for a farm wife, eh). I hope it continues for a long while.:hug:


----------



## DustyKat

Gush away crohnsy! You have every right to!  I am sooooooooooo happy for you and your girl! :thumleft::thumleft::thumleft:

:mademyday: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

I am going to break with tradition here...:lol: 

I am so proud of myself! Matt went to see the GP this morning and I didn't ring/text/email him the whole day. I am now home from work and I haven't even asked how he got on! All I am trying to decide now is if I want a Mickey Mouse badge or a chest to pin it on! :rof: 

(Disclaimer: He did leave a blood request form and script prominently placed on the table, so no snooping was required! :lol


----------



## Catherine

is that Matt's quite way of discussing what blood tests he having just leave it out for mum to see.   Mum reads order discussion complete.

Well done Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat

Indeed it is! His reasoning would be...why speak when the paperwork says it all! :lol:


----------



## upsetmom

Dusty that's something my son would do.....where my daughter would tell me every little detail.


----------



## crohnsinct

Wow Dusty!  So proud of you!  You are a shining example to all of us. 

Proud of that Matt too!  Figuring out that mama would probably go into withdrawal and throwing you a bone like that.  What a kid!


----------



## Tesscorm

Love this thread!   Gabby, JJ, O and Matt are all amazing kids - WOOHOO to all of them!! :banana:

And a special WOOHOO to Dusty!!!  I can just imagine the tingling in those texting fingers and the questions just bubbling away ALL DAY!!!  You're really an amazing mom!!!!  :rosette2:


----------



## imaboveitall

Old V had two wisdom teeth extracted on Fri with just local anesthetic and took no painkillers afterwards.
She couldn't believe people get sedated for this. She is so accepting of things that many kids make big huge attention seeking deals over.
God, I adore her. 

Just a bragging moment :medal1:


----------



## Tesscorm

Brag away!!! :medal1:  She's a tough kid with a great outlook!!  You SHOULD be proud! :Karl:


----------



## Farmwife

Good for V. You should be proud mama!
It's amazing how different poeple act to wisdom teeth being pulled. I had mine out and was playing volleyball three hours later and my twin had hers out and was so sick and in pain for two weeks.


----------



## DustyKat

Well done V! What a champion! :medal2: 

I have no doubt she makes your heart sing and rightly so! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Patricia56

My soon to be 17 yo son's wish list for birthday and Christmas includes:



> Money just money I’m finding more and more I need spare cash for things and it’s hard to come by. I will be needing money for drivers Ed and also saving for college as well as other things.


:applause::applause::applause::mademyday::thumleft::thumleft::thumleft:


----------



## DustyKat

Well done and kudos to you Badger!!! What a responsible and sensible young man you are!  :medal1: 

And well done to his teacher and mentor! :thumleft: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## upsetmom

Patricia my sons the same doesn't want any presents only money.....so i got a  box put put some money in and wrapped it up....too easy i don't have to go searching for presents....:ybiggrin:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Second basketball game of the season tonight for JJ.

Literally 1 second left in the game; his team has the ball and is down by 2 points.  The point guard passes to him at the top, and BAM ! 3 point shot to win the game ! 
OMG ! the look on my babies face was PRICELESS !! I will NEVER forget this moment, ever!
After it happened and the crowd realized it, the screaming, yelling and cheering that was going on...well, one would have thought we were at an NBA championship game!
Truly an awesome day ~ my heart is full of joy tonight :heart:

( not bad for a 5ft 1in nearly 15 year old ! ~ especially when almost all other players are at least 5'6 - 6ft ++) I don't know where they grow these kids now a days ! LOL


----------



## Tesscorm

Woohoo to Badger for his maturity and plans for the future! :medal1: 

And woohoo to JJ on winning the game!  Those are truly priceless moments! :applause:


----------



## izzi'smom

Wtg jj!!!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh man T! You have made my day!!! :mademyday: 

WTG JJ. What a champion and an absolute star! :award2: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Farmwife

:dance:Way to go JJ.:dance:
T get the stick out because you'll have to start hitting the girls away from your son.

What's neat is JJ will never forget that moment the rest of his life either.:hug:


----------



## AZMOM

Miss Claire tried out for the local University's children's chorus and MADE IT. She had to go down a long hall and sing acapella in front of 3 adults judges. she was so excited about the audition and when she found out they'd take her, she ran out into the parking lot a la American Idol yelling "Im in! Im in!"

Proud of my girl. 

J.


----------



## upsetmom

Well done JJ...:basketball:..:basketball:..:basketball:


----------



## upsetmom

Well done Claire...:yoshijumpjoy:..:yoshijumpjoy:.


----------



## Farmwife

Way to go Claire!!!!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Sing Claire! Sing it girl! Wtg!


----------



## kimmidwife

Wtg jj and Claire! Our kids are so awesome!


----------



## izzi'smom

Great work Claire!!! :thumleft:


----------



## DustyKat

Oh wow! How fab J!  

Well done Claire, what a star!...:award2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## crohnsinct

Kudos to badger for taking responsibility for his future...and making mom"s life a little easier! 

JJ!  Wow!  I am a huge basketball fan and totally KNOW that those fans were going ild and he saved the day!  How cool! 

And way to go Clare!  Auditions are so nerve racking and the rejection is horrible you should be so proud that she put herself on the line like that and then to make it...WooHoo!


----------



## Dexky

Way to go Claire!!  I see a future Accopurple!!:wink:

My oldest, Ellie, scored a 28 on her ACT and earned free tuition at our local university!!  I am immensely proud of her…and quite thankful for the all the $$$ that will save…me!!  Now, if we could just convince her to live at home…fat chance, that!!


----------



## izzi'smom

WTG Ellie, and take what you can get, Dex...I'm figuring you owe her!


----------



## kimmidwife

That is awesome Dexky,
My son took his two weeks ago and we are awaiting the results.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Dex that's awesome ! 
I am sure you are so proud ~ and rightfully so ! :hug:


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo! WTG Ellie, well done! :award2: 

Now someone please explain to me the ACT.  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Farmwife

Dusty
ACT is something high school students take to prove their smarter than Australians!:rof:

Also it's a test for college placement!:hug:


----------



## DustyKat

Okay thanks.  

So if you get over a certain score you get free tuition or is that something that differs from university to university?


----------



## Crohn's Mom

It differs from each school  

We have the ACT and the SAT and the higher you score of course the better and more chance of scholarship money.


----------



## Farmwife

:dance:OK I have to brag on Grace.:dance:

Her Jr Church teacher came up to me and told me that some of the children were staring:shifty: at Grace (as if she had the plague), I guess one little girl piped up and yelled what's wrong with you.:voodoo:
I guess Grace sat up strait and pulled her shoulders back and said, this is a feeding tube and I need it. 
Then they played together.

I tell ya,  she's so much stronger than me. 

I'm very proud!:kiss:


----------



## izzi'smom

I just love that sweet Gracie! :heart:


----------



## DustyKat

Awwwwwww, Grace is such a champion! Little wonder you are so proud Farmwife! :thumleft:

She must make your heart sing, bless her. :heart:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Good for her for having the strength already! :hug:


----------



## upsetmom

Your right FW you have one strong little girl...:hug:


----------



## Dexky

Yay, Grace and the other little girl too!!  Kids get everything out in the open!


----------



## ChampsMom

Brilliant!  Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Woohoo for Grace!!!  :medal1:  And, Dexky's right...  at Grace's age, most are just curious and are easily satisfied with an explanation!  Grace, being so matter-of-fact about it is fantastic!!! :thumright:

You've got a Perfect Princess!!! :ghug:


----------



## crohnsinct

So a couple of months ago I found an award on O's dresser.  I picked it up and it was the school's Citizenship Award.  I asked O about it and she said the teachers vote on a girl and boy to receive it each marking period and she got it.  I asked why she didn't tell me and she said, "because mommy I do the things I do because I want to, not because I am going to get an award...the award doesn't matter".  I didn't know whether to be more proud of the award or her attitude. 

Then today she came home and told me that the entire school staff voted and she is one of the top 6 candidates selected as a finalist to receive the Superintenden/Student Recognition Award for Community service and service to others, academic prowess (relative to self) and Leadership service to the school community. 

Aren't our little crohnies just the best!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Oh my goodness CIC that is so awesome and sweet !
You have every reason to be proud of all !!
Way to go O !!

:congratualtions::applause::congratualtions:


----------



## Farmwife

:thumrightroud mama and a proud forum.:thumleft:

Great job O!!!!!!!:rosette2:


----------



## ChampsMom

Awesome!!!


----------



## my little penguin

Woohoo for O!!  And her mommy too


----------



## Jmrogers4

Way to Go O!!
You deserve to be one proud Mama!


----------



## Dexky

crohnsinct said:


> "because mommy I do the things I do because I want to, not because I am going to get an award...the award doesn't matter"


That's such a rare quality!  I hope she rubs off on everyone


----------



## Tesscorm

Ditto to Dexky's post!!!  What a great quality and a GREAT kid!!! :thumright:

You absolutely deserve to be so proud of her! :medal1:


----------



## parentnj

I am proud of my son for not letting the disease stop him ... he got straight A's this semester, played fall baseball (missed only one game) and his team won their league championship. Even when Alec felt terrible he insisted that he go to practice, not miss school and he always got his homework done.  I am also so thankful that his friends, teachers, coaches and teammates have been 100% supportive and understanding of his condition. A little light teasing about his steroid moonface ... but I think he asked for it.


----------



## Tesscorm

Wow, he sounds like a great kid!!!  You have all the reasons to be proud!! :medal1:


----------



## Farmwife

:thumright:Good job for him!:thumleft:
You have every reason to be proud!:rosette1:


----------



## crohnsinct

Determined little trooper!  Congrats on the big win! 

Silver linings with this disease is that we see what they are made of and your boy has it goin' on!


----------



## DustyKat

@ crohnsinct:

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!

How wonderfully compassionate and selfless O is! I am so very happy and proud for you both.  

Kudos and well done!

Dusty. :Karl:


----------



## DustyKat

@ parentnj:

Well done to your boy! What a champion he is and it is no wonder that you are so very proud of him! 

:award2:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## jmckinley

Way to go Alec! He sounds very determined!

I'd like to add...I am very proud of Ryan tonight! He is trying for All-State Band competition for the first time this weekend. He is a perfectionist and very nervous about it...BUT, he has been practicing and feels very prepared!! His attitude is great about it and this is a stretch for him. He never competes! Way to go for stepping out there and being courageous enough to go for what you want! Live the dream!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Farmwife said:


> :dance:OK I have to brag on Grace.:dance:
> 
> Her Jr Church teacher came up to me and told me that some of the children were staring:shifty: at Grace (as if she had the plague), I guess one little girl piped up and yelled what's wrong with you.:voodoo:
> I guess Grace sat up strait and pulled her shoulders back and said, this is a feeding tube and I need it.
> Then they played together.
> 
> I tell ya,  she's so much stronger than me.
> 
> I'm very proud!:kiss:


That brought tears to my eyes!  I remember the kids in J's preschool used to call her "skinny arms" and it went straight to her heart.  Breaks a mother's heart.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

I'm just pondering on J's braveness over the past two months.  In October I had to nearly peel that child out of the van (she was hiding in the back seat) and carry her into the hospital to get her blood draw.  She got sicker after this and it was a huge battle.  Then one day I turned the table on her.  I told her that I was putting her into the driver's seat regarding her health care.  I told her that she could just get sicker and sicker or she could see the peds GI and do some invasive testing (I explained it as tubes up her bottom and down her throat with IVs and the whole nine yards) so we could figure it out.  She had a rough fall with getting sick a lot and hurting all the time and stressed out.  Then one day she told me on the way to school that she'd had enough of being sick and that she would do whatever it takes to find out what is the matter and make her better.  She was a huge trooper through all the testing (wasn't sure if we'd make it getting the IV for the MRE, but she did after I came in and encouraged her).  Tonight I was talking to her about NG tubes and enteral feeding (she's getting tired of taking the supplements orally and we may have to go to total EN soon).  I showed her the video of a girl showing how to put one in.  She said, "that doesn't look to hard.  I think I could do that."  My mama's heart is so glad! :dance: She had a blood draw this week too and not a fuss (we do use lidocaine/prilocaine cream before it though).:


----------



## jmckinley

Way to go Grace! That is so awesome!

Way to go J!

 It is amazing how strong our kids are! They always manage to call upon strength and courage when it's needed and it's usually when we are the most worried and we are at the end of our ropes. It just makes my heart glow!


----------



## DustyKat

jmckinley said:


> I am very proud of Ryan tonight! He is trying for All-State Band competition for the first time this weekend. He is a perfectionist and very nervous about it...BUT, he has been practicing and feels very prepared!! His attitude is great about it and this is a stretch for him. He never competes! Way to go for stepping out there and being courageous enough to go for what you want! Live the dream!


Oh my goodness! That is fabulous jm! :luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi:

And it certainly is courageous for him to step out of his comfort zone! Kudos to Ryan! :medal1:

:goodluck: for tonight! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Dexky

jmckinley said:


> I'd like to add...I am very proud of Ryan tonight! He is trying for All-State Band competition for the first time this weekend. He is a perfectionist and very nervous about it...BUT, he has been practicing and feels very prepared!! His attitude is great about it and this is a stretch for him. He never competes! Way to go for stepping out there and being courageous enough to go for what you want! Live the dream!


Way to go Ryan!!  And this reminds me, I have another child I'm very proud of.  My middle child, Carly age 15, has been taking violin since she was 6 and has made the All-State orchestra this year!!


----------



## DustyKat

Wow, J has come so far! What an amazing young lady and you must be just fit to burst Mum!

Well done J! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





:mademyday: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## DustyKat

Dexky said:


> And this reminds me, I have another child I'm very proud of.  My middle child, Carly age 15, has been taking violin since she was 6 and has made the All-State orchestra this year!!


Yeehaw! What an achievement! Kudos to Carly and Mum! (cause she didn't get the talent from you Dex) 

:award2:

Dusty. :rosette2:


----------



## Dexky

CarolinAlaska said:


> She was a huge trooper through all the testing


Way to go J!!  Their toughness equals our sanity!  Good for you Carol!


----------



## Dexky

DustyKat said:


> (cause she didn't get the talent from you Dex)


I certainly hope not, cause if she did, they're going to be sorely disappointed when she and mum go to the practices and performance next month!!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Congratulations to you all such wonderful kids.  Jack had his first snowboard race came in 7th out of about 50 kids


----------



## Farmwife

Good for Jack! YA!!!!!


----------



## Clash

What awesome kids, way to go O, J, Ryan, Carly, Jack!! Hope I didn't miss any. It is is amazing the determination and strength of these kids!!


----------



## crohnsinct

I just love this thread!  All of our kids and especially the siblings of the chronically ill have so much to teach us all about strength, determination, compassion and joy!  It totally stinks that they have to deal with this disease but they are learning so much from it and we are learning from them. 

GO RYAN!  I give him so much credit.  I would never have tried that when I was young. 

Alaska:  Totally hearing you on the teasing.  When O's health class was learning about eating disorders O's classmates called her anorexic...when social studies was learning about Nazi Germany they told her she looked like a concentration camp victim.  She was so happy to finally get a dx...said that shut everyone up.  Good for your girl for facing everything so bravely.  It is amazing what the desire to get better will do for a kid.  Keep in mind though that not all kids require the ng tube.  Some can and do drink their formulas.  I would certainly try that first.  I think you mentioned she is drinking Ensure already.  Our doc said lets try first with that and we will go with the less palatable if necessary.  Maybe try Ensure and Boost first it just may work and she may be able to avoid the tube and feel like she has a little more control.  

JMRogers: Wait I thought Jack didn't compete in the snowboard competition or was this the last one?  Either way...GREAT JOB!  

Dexky: Whoa Ah!  9 years of violin? I played for 18 years.  Congrats to the family for suffering through the early years and a super congrats on the All State achievement for Carly!  You should post a video!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Last one, nope he is laying on the couch next to me now, race starts in an hour.  He is a little upset now that I'm not letting him go because they got a bunch of new snow last night


----------



## crohnsinct

Poor pumpkin.  You said he didn't fight you though...given his great finish at the last race, new snow and lack of fighting the poor thing must really feel bad.  But I say yay him for knowing when not to push his body and take the time he needs.  Hope he is back on the slopes super soon.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

crohnsinct said:


> Alaska:  Totally hearing you on the teasing.  When O's health class was learning about eating disorders O's classmates called her anorexic...when social studies was learning about Nazi Germany they told her she looked like a concentration camp victim.  She was so happy to finally get a dx...said that shut everyone up.  Good for your girl for facing everything so bravely.  It is amazing what the desire to get better will do for a kid.  Keep in mind though that not all kids require the ng tube.  Some can and do drink their formulas.  I would certainly try that first.  I think you mentioned she is drinking Ensure already.  Our doc said lets try first with that and we will go with the less palatable if necessary.  Maybe try Ensure and Boost first it just may work and she may be able to avoid the tube and feel like she has a little more control.


We're just preparing for worst case scenario.  We don't want to go into something unprepared without looking at it from all angles.  Jaedyn is already getting tired of Ensure and she's only doing 2 cans a day right now...  

Seeing your run down, I see I missed a few achievements of the other kids.  I'm so thrilled for everything all our kids are doing in spite of their sickness.


----------



## my little penguin

Woo hoo to J jack grace O


----------



## my little penguin

Woo hoo to J jack grace O 

DS beat his time
He beat his time on the backstroke and freestyle by a few seconds.
Granted he still came in last but he is getting healthier since he was able to swim faster.
Still not pre dx fast but improving everyday 
Yipppeeeee


----------



## crohnsinct

Awesome news!  Crohns PB's and then PB"s and then the sky is the limit!  

I remember having tears in my eyes the first time O swam a best time after 2 years of slow swims.  You would have thought she made the olympic team.   Still not making state championships but we are thrilled if she gets one PB!


----------



## Jmrogers4

That's fabulous MLP


----------



## DustyKat

Jmrogers4 said:


> Congratulations to you all such wonderful kids.  Jack had his first snowboard race came in 7th out of about 50 kids



Well done and Kudos to you Jack!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Dusty. :medal1:


----------



## DustyKat

my little penguin said:


> DS beat his time
> He beat his time on the backstroke and freestyle by a few seconds.
> Granted he still came in last but he is getting healthier since he was able to swim faster.
> Still not pre dx fast but improving everyday
> Yipppeeeee


Oh mlp, that is so fab to hear!  

Well done to your lad! He surely is a champion! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty. :rosette2:


----------



## jmckinley

Update:  So Ryan did not make All State Band. But I am ever so proud of him for the way he conducted himself. He was happy with his performance in the audition. When he didn't make it, he congratulated those who did and set himself to working harder for next year. I know he is disappointed, but he accepted it very well.


----------



## Jmrogers4

What a mature young man!  He'll make it next year


----------



## DustyKat

Oh wow jmc! True sportsmanship, what a an absolute joy to read.  

Kudos to your lad, he will go far in this world! :award2: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## CarolinAlaska

You have a real winner there.  Ryan, you're awesome!


----------



## Catherine

Sarah did great in completing 5km Open Water swim in 1:28:14

Followed by her 1.4km swim only an hour later.

Also to her sisters Rachel and Kerry who both completed the 1.4 km swim.

Well done girls


----------



## DustyKat

Wow! Well done Sarah! I'm exhausted just reading that! :lol: 

And here sisters too Catherine! What talented children you have.  I bet you so proud and happy for them.  

Kudos to all the girls: :award2: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Dexky

Catherine said:


> Sarah did great in completing 5km Open Water swim in 1:28:14
> 
> Followed by her 1.4km swim only an hour later.
> 
> Also to her sisters Rachel and Kerry who both completed the 1.4 km swim.
> 
> Well done girls


She swam continuously for an hour and a half!!  She's the new thread winner in my book!  Good on her sisters too!

JMcK..What is Ryan's instrument?  EJ plays tenor sax in the school band, but he's a ways from making All-state.


----------



## Catherine

Yes it was non stop swim in Port Philip Bay.

But fact Sarah does things like this worry she gi about her pain tolerance levels and reason the reason for x-ray only two days early quering bowel obstruction.


----------



## Dexky

The GI fears her pain tolerance is too high??


----------



## crohnsinct

Ryan brought tears to my eyes!  What an all around great kid!  

Yeah I am betting Sarah's pain tolerance is high...swimming 5K in open water is insane!  She is amazing!  And her sister's too!  Bet they get their toughness from their mama!


----------



## Catherine

Yeh it the high pain tolerance and the though that the high level of fitness is masking symptoms.


----------



## jmckinley

Dexky said:


> JMcK..What is Ryan's instrument?  EJ plays tenor sax in the school band, but he's a ways from making All-state.


Ryan plays the Alto Sax. He is getting pretty good and he LOVES it! He has always needed something to keep his hands busy! Fits the bill pretty well.

All of the kids that made our district were upperclassmen. He will get there, just wanted it so bad! He hates to compete, so this was a real step out for him. I am glad that it didn't make him draw back into his shell. He really impressed me.

Way to go KIDS! We have an awesome bunch!:medal1:


----------



## Tesscorm

Sorry that Ryan didn't make the All State Band, but what a great kid!!!  No doubt he gained some valuable experience in competing and will be there next year!! :medal1:

And, way to go Sarah and sisters!!...  I can't imagine how tough it is to swim in those meets! :worthy:

Jmckinley and Catherine - you must both be so proud!!


----------



## crohnsinct

The sax players in my school were the most sought after guys...I said it before and I'll say it again  sax = s_x!  Just sayin....


----------



## Dexky

Gee, I don't know if I should use that^^^to convince my pre-pubescent 13 yr old son to practice or not…What do y'all think?…though I have used that argument to convince him to practice his guitar  Well, not *quite* that argument!!


----------



## jmckinley

:ack::ack::ack:Thanks crohnsinct...That's info every mother of a 15 year old wants to hear!!!


Dexky, we live where Ryan can watch and work with the Million Dollar Band at Alabama. That's his motivation. Find him a University band to watch! Don't listen to crohnsinct!  :nonono:


----------



## Dexky

Roll Tide!!  And didn't they Roll!!??  My wife is an AU alum and though she wouldn't watch it with me, I was loving it!!


----------



## jmckinley

:eek2:
She wouldn't watch the game with you? Hey, I watched the AU/Oregon game! Even changed my facebook profile pic to the AU symbol! Tsk, Tsk!!!

Boy, did they ROLL!! It was awesome!...AND we know AJ's girlfriend is real! (Oh yes, I just did! LOL). We'll be looking for a threepeat next year! I wanted so much to go to the game. When Ryan is marching in a few years, we will be there!!!


----------



## Dexky

I went to several AU games when she was there.  I have to admit my favorite was the year AU was on probation and went 12-0, I got to see the Iron Bowl!  What a spectacle and what a game it was!  We didn't leave the stadium for over an hour after the game was over.  Terry Bowden just kept running from one side of the field to the other and that place was going nuts!!  Two years later, he was fired!


----------



## QueenGothel

I am so proud of Rowan for handling this last hospital stay like the old souls she is.  She actually hugged her Surgeon and was thankful her belly was all fixed. Made her a beaded necklace and finally has let her guard down with the doctors, luckily they are not IV nurses.  Still working on that one.  She has gone from hiding under her blanket and being squeamish/fearful just a year ago to buying a whoopy cushion to trick them when they sit on the edge of her bed. :medal1:


----------



## Maree.

Will stick my 2 cents worth in here.  I'm proud of Liam because despite the fact he's not feeling at all good this week, on Sunday he won Dubai Interschool Chess Championships on Sunday (Grade 4 & 5 division.) School has been really cool about it and the Deputy Principle of the Elementary School took him to visit the school Superintendant for the Superintendant to tell him how proud of him they we're.  The superintendant is going to play him at lunchtime next week (poor man I'm not sure he understands what he has let himself in for.)

It is a quite a big deal as it means he gets to represent our Emirate at the National Championship in Dubai and the standard was pretty high (for the chess players out there, top rated player had a FIDE of 1950, which for a 10 year old generally == future Grand Master). 

And I'm proud of him because he represented his school in Interschool Cross Counttry run today.  He finished 2/3 of the way back in the field and was really disappointed in his performance and sad that his stomach ache had stopped him doing better but he gave it absolutely everything in he had and the PE teacher was really impressed.


----------



## Tesscorm

Mary - Rowan is a very special girl!!!  You have every reason to be glowing with pride for the way she's handled it all! :medal1:  And, save some of that pride for yourself - you've been a true inspiration!! :Flower:


Maree - :applause:  Way to go Liam!!!  He sounds like a champ!!!  Let us know how next week's game goes    I'm sorry his race didn't go as he would've like, however, he should be proud for being quite the sportmans and giving it all he had!


----------



## jmckinley

:medal1::medal1:Yay Rowan and Liam! What great kids!

I am sorry about Liam's race. What a trooper to run with a tummy ache!

Dexky...AU has a habit of hiring coaches that like to chew gum! Bowden and Chizik both drove me crazy watching them chew!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

That's great, QG - brought us a laugh while we are sitting here in the hospital gowned in anxiety...


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Maree, it sounds like you have a real keeper!  What a trooper and a pro to be proud of!:ybiggrin:


----------



## Dexky

Haha, Rowan and the whoopy cushion!  Good for her!

Maree, sounds like you have a little genius on your hands.  Gonna be a handful when he gets older…good luck with that


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Loving all the great "proud" moments here lately !


----------



## Jmrogers4

Jack was 10 seconds faster than his fastest time for the final snow board races today.  Didn't place but we are mighty proud of him, especially since he has been feeling so fatigued.  And we are up 5 lbs!!


----------



## Clash

Way to go Jack on the times!!! That is so awesome!!


----------



## my little penguin

Yippee on the time and weight gain


----------



## Tesscorm

Wow, amazing job Jack!!!!  Woohoo!!!  On both the snowboarding and the weight gain! :banana:


----------



## Dexky

Five pounds on and ten seconds off!!  WTG Jack!!!!


----------



## crohnsinct

WOW!  5 pounds!  That is so encouraging...must mean he is really absorbing that stuff!  WOOHOO!  

Way to go on the snowboarding too!


----------



## Farmwife

:soledance:I'm one proud mama!:rosette1:

We had to have Grace's tube put back in. This will be the 3rd time and the first two was her father and I holding her down on the couch and the nurse inserting the tube with poor Grace screaming her poor heart out. I cried both nights. Very traumatic each time.

 Well this time Grace ASKED if she could set up while the n-g tube goes in and SHE DID! YA!!:medal1:
:heart: All I did was hold her hand.:heart:


----------



## CarolinAlaska

WAY TO GO GRACE!  I'll have to show this to Jaedyn.  Grace is our hero!


----------



## Twiggy930

That is fantastic!!! Way to go Grace!!!

:medal1:


----------



## Jmrogers4

Way to Go Grace!  We are all proud of her


----------



## Tesscorm

:rosette1:What a sweetheart!!! Way to go Grace!! :queen:


----------



## Jmrogers4

I think I posted earlier on this thread about Jack trying out for school musical.  Well the big performance is tonight!  He has been working really hard every day after school to get all the dances/songs down as well as drinking his supplements, getting homework done and going for all these tests/procedures at the hospital to top it off.
I'm excited to see it.  I got a chance to get a peak at dress rehearsals yesterday and they sounded and looked great.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

:medal1:Break a leg, Jack!  You'll be a star!


----------



## izzi'smom

Yay for sweet Grace---LOVE the strength and spunk in her!! Best wishes tonight, Jack...hope the show is fantastic!!


----------



## ChampsMom

Way to go Grace!  And Break a leg Jack!!!

Just want to add a little Hoorah for my son Alex - he made the Principal's Honor Roll again this past semester with straight A's, made the Maryland State Hockey Honor Roll and (****drum roll****) finished the regular Ice Hockey season ranked number 1 on his team in points - he had both highest goals scored and points in assists!  When he found out his rankings his response was, "Woohoo!  I was trying to be top in assists and I got top in both!"  Love the fact that his goal was to help others make goals and in the process he led his team   So very proud!  Now if we can get through the last two weekends of tournaments this season will be OVER!  (I'm exhausted!)


----------



## Jmrogers4

Fabulous job Alex, learning early that the best way to go far in life is by helping others succeed.  You have done a great job Mom and have every reason to be proud.

I'm a little biased but I think Jack was the best performer in the play and by far the best dancer  Thanks for all the warm wishes.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Great job to Alex and Jack!


----------



## DustyKat

QueenGothel said:


> I am so proud of Rowan for handling this last hospital stay like the old souls she is.  She actually hugged her Surgeon and was thankful her belly was all fixed. Made her a beaded necklace and finally has let her guard down with the doctors, luckily they are not IV nurses.  Still working on that one.  She has gone from hiding under her blanket and being squeamish/fearful just a year ago to buying a whoopy cushion to trick them when they sit on the edge of her bed. :medal1:


What a fab young lady you have there Mary! She is just the best and what a trooper. Well done Rowan!  You never fail to make my heart sing. 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## DustyKat

Maree. said:


> Will stick my 2 cents worth in here.  I'm proud of Liam because despite the fact he's not feeling at all good this week, on Sunday he won Dubai Interschool Chess Championships on Sunday (Grade 4 & 5 division.) School has been really cool about it and the Deputy Principle of the Elementary School took him to visit the school Superintendant for the Superintendant to tell him how proud of him they we're.  The superintendant is going to play him at lunchtime next week (poor man I'm not sure he understands what he has let himself in for.)
> 
> It is a quite a big deal as it means he gets to represent our Emirate at the National Championship in Dubai and the standard was pretty high (for the chess players out there, top rated player had a FIDE of 1950, which for a 10 year old generally == future Grand Master).
> 
> And I'm proud of him because he represented his school in Interschool Cross Counttry run today.  He finished 2/3 of the way back in the field and was really disappointed in his performance and sad that his stomach ache had stopped him doing better but he gave it absolutely everything in he had and the PE teacher was really impressed.


Oh wow Liam! How fantastic is that! You surely are a fab chess player. :dance::dance::dance:

Cross country in Dubai! He is first in my book! :yfaint: That deserves a medal! :medal1:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Jmrogers4 said:


> Jack was 10 seconds faster than his fastest time for the final snow board races today.  Didn't place but we are mighty proud of him, especially since he has been feeling so fatigued.  And we are up 5 lbs!!


Woohoo! WTG Jack! Well done buddy on all fronts...snowboarding, weight and the play! What a champion... :medal1:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Farmwife said:


> :soledance:I'm one proud mama!:rosette1:
> 
> We had to have Grace's tube put back in. This will be the 3rd time and the first two was her father and I holding her down on the couch and the nurse inserting the tube with poor Grace screaming her poor heart out. I cried both nights. Very traumatic each time.
> 
> Well this time Grace ASKED if she could set up while the n-g tube goes in and SHE DID! YA!!:medal1:
> :heart: All I did was hold her hand.:heart:


Awww Grace, is she one amazing little lady or what! How can you not love her to bits!...:heart::heart::heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

That is so fab to read champsMom!  

What an terrific boy you have and so very easy to see why you are proud of him! Well done Alex! :medal1: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:dance::dance:  Grace, Rowan, Alex, Jack, Liam :dance::dance:

Wow ! These kids are all so amazing ! 
Love, love, love this thread !


----------



## jmckinley

Wow Grace! So proud of her!!

Congrats to Jack on the snowboarding times, the musical and the weight gain! He really tackles a challenge head-on! Way to go!

Awesome Alex! Congrats on the grades and the hockey accomplishments. It's amazing what these kids can do in spite of what they go through physically!


----------



## upsetmom

My daughter got a job 2 months ago doing waitressing in a pizza shop and has saved $600. Shes saving for a car....she hasn't even got her learners permit yet..:yfaint:


----------



## DustyKat

Kudos to your daughter Mum! That is so fab... 

:award2: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Tesscorm

Wow, good for her!! :medal1:  Very mature in that she's planning ahead like that!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Great job saving.  Love that she is planning ahead.  Jack is eligible for permit 1 year from now. YIKES!!


----------



## Farmwife

Good for her. Most adults haven't even mastered sayings yet.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

My 15 yo daughter (not Crohn's) has saved about $450 babysitting and grades money.  She is saving for an ipad.  I'm proud of her too.  That sounds like a great job for her, Upsetmom, and great savings!


----------



## upsetmom

Carol...well done to your girl...

My daughters boss knows she has crohns so they are forever giving her food to put on weight ....and its working shes put on 3 kilos since starting there....:dance:


----------



## CarolinAlaska

upsetmom said:


> Carol...well done to your girl...
> 
> My daughters boss knows she has crohns so they are forever giving her food to put on weight ....and its working shes put on 3 kilos since starting there....:dance:


Nice!


----------



## Mehita

I'm proud of my son because:

- he made the JV tennis team as a 7th grader,
- he's gained 10 pounds in the two months post-resection,
- he aced his Algebra test, a subject he's struggled with due to missing so much school,
- he's going to do the CCFA walk in June... our team name is the Angry Turds


----------



## Kimberly27

Good job, Lucas!  Whoo-hoo!

Kimberly


----------



## Kimberly27

I'm proud of my son for catching up in all his classes (AP and honors included).  And I'm also proud of him for earning student of the month at his high school this month!  I'm happy the teachers have acknowledged his tremendous effort and fight to step back into the game!

Also, he gained a pound this week!  :banana:

Kimberly


----------



## Dexky

Congrats Lukas…hahaha, Angry Turds is better than Brown Soup!!

Awsome Kimberly!  I really push those AP's around here!  Free college credit!!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Great Job Lukas! Athletics and Academics!  Jack is doing CCFA walk in June as well - Jack's Party Poopers.
Way to go Kimberly, you have every reason to be very proud he sounds like a well rounded young man and handsome as well. - love the signature picture.


----------



## Kimberly27

Thanks!  That picture was taken at the Marin Headlands very near to the Golden Gate Bridge.  This is the ocean side, not the SF Bay.

Kimberly


----------



## Jmrogers4

Just received the email.  Jack was accepted into National Junior Honor Society!  So proud of him, missing so many days of school that he was able to keep his grades up.


----------



## Kimberly27

Yeah, Jack!  Amazing.

Kimberly


----------



## jmckinley

Congrats Jack! That's a great Honor and you should be so proud of yourself!!


----------



## jmckinley

I am so proud of Ryan! He made all A's this grading period and was invited to join the school Jazz Band! He is very motivated to play! Finally, he's found his thing!


----------



## Kimberly27

It's such a relief when they find their "thing".  Not everyone is so lucky.

Kimberly


----------



## Jmrogers4

Whoop whoop! Jazz band and straight A's he should be very proud fantastic job Ryan


----------



## Dexky

OK, I have to brag for a moment!  EJ is playing Chef Louis in his middle school production of The Little Mermaid.  He has a solo part where he is on stage alone and sings the "les poisonnes" song.  He stole the show!!  Got the largest applause and I heard several people sitting near us say no less!  After the show, *two* local acting groups tried to recruit him!  He was on cloud nine and then some!!  He's a born performer!  I have no idea where that comes from…it sure as hell didn't come from either of his parents!!


----------



## DustyKat

:yfaint: These kids are just so fab and they never fail to impress me or put an ear splitting grin on my face! :ybiggrin::ybiggrin::ybiggrin:

Hearty and very deserved congratulations to: 

Carol's lass, Lukas, Kimberley's lad, Jack, Ryan and EJ!!! What a bunch of champions! :award2: 

I am so, so, so happy for the proud Mum and Dad's! 

:mademyday: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Dexky said:


> He's a born performer!  I have no idea where that comes from…it sure as hell didn't come from either of his parents!!


LMFAO! Like hell you don't Dex...just look in the mirror! :rof:


----------



## Dexky

Yeah, in a mirror is about the only place I'd catch me performing…hey, wait, that doesn't sound right…


----------



## CarolinAlaska

I got test results from school testing that Jae did in January.  She scored above average/one grade level higher in 3 of the 4 areas tested.  I'm really proud of her because she has always tested mostly in the below average range until now.  She had been on seizure meds that really made her struggle cognitively until last August.  Since then she has come such a long way academically!:thumright:


----------



## upsetmom

Well done Jaedyn...:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Clash

Congrats to EJ and Jae on their accomplishments!! Dexy, I have a friend whose son is in a couple of acting and chorus groups and they travel all over the state. The vids she has posted on FB of some of the productions are awesome!


So C missed 5 of the last 9 weeks and still pulled off A's in all but one class and it was an 89.4!! He had a 99 in Adv Lit!! Of course, if he saw me bragging like this he would crawl in a hole and never come out but I was so proud of him. He worked so hard when he got home from the hospital!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Congrats to Jae on the great testing results.
Way to go C! I'm sure that 89.4 would have been an A with 1 more day, he just ran out of time


----------



## Crohn's Mom

> He stole the show!!


Dex that's awesome !! Wtg EJ 

Congrats to Jaedyn on being such a super duper smarty !!


----------



## DustyKat

Wow! Well done Jae! :medal1:

And so happy for you Mum!  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

And C! What a champion! Well done and well deserved...:medal1: 

:mademyday: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Mehita

A couple odd things to be proud of...

I won't name names, but a certain 13 year old I know seems to have acquired a girlfriend recently - and apparently I was the last to know! Now, while I do think 13 is too young, I have to admit it makes me happy to see him so happy.

Then, we had a little clothing drama this morning because someone has grown out of all his pants in the last three months since the resection and tonight is the school dance (see previous paragraph!). Thankfully, in MN it's fairly normal to start wearing shorts when temps hit 40 degrees. Problem solved


----------



## Jmrogers4

Love it, same here regarding 40 degrees and shorts! Although my younger one would wear them no matter the temp.  I just had to buy new pants and shorts - more because he couldn't button them then because they were too short.

Hope Lukas has a blast at the school dance.  I just recently chaperoned one and it just cracked me up.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Happy for your boys outgrowing their clothes and for Lukas finding something that makes him happy!


----------



## DustyKat

That is just fab Mehita!  

How wonderful that Lukas is doing so well post op, YAY! And a girlfriend, well done Lukas!  

So happy for you Mum. :hug: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Maree.

Are we talking C or F here?


----------



## DustyKat

Being the US it would be F???


----------



## Maree.

40F in 4C - *shivers at the thought of shorts*  

Local parents here don't send there kids to school if the forecast max is below 60F because they think it's too cold to go outside and they'll get sick.  (that applies to high schoolers not just elementary aged kids)


----------



## Kimberly27

Fahrenheit.  

It's cold in Idaho!  

@Jacqui -  I have family in Cascade!

Kimberly


----------



## DustyKat

:lol: I can well imagine that would be the case in the Emirates Maree!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Maree. said:


> 40F in 4C - *shivers at the thought of shorts*
> 
> Local parents here don't send there kids to school if the forecast max is below 60F because they think it's too cold to go outside and they'll get sick.  (that applies to high schoolers not just elementary aged kids)


:eek2:  I don't think our kids would got to school all year if that were the case!  We get below 60 even in the summer!  Our rule of thumb is that the kids go outside to play during recess until -20 (Fahrenheit), any colder than that they stay inside!  It is a funny world.

My brother's children's school closed its doors last year due to "a chance of snow".  We thought that was pretty funny.  Our only snow days are when the snow cuts out the power to the school, or when it warms up too quickly making the roads slippery and icy.


----------



## Maree.

We don't have any restriction on when there let out in Winter.  However in Summer when the temp goes above 110 F they are allowed to stay inside during recess and lunch and PE lessons are moved inside.  Football sqaud still continues to train outside at hottest time of the day regardless of the temp.  

In Saudi where we spent 2 years schools close if it rains.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Again, it rains so much here.  What is the reason the kids can't go to school if it rains?


----------



## Maree.

The driving in Saudi is crazy and extremely dangerous at the best of times.  There is no drainage so water pools and locals aren't use to driving on wet roads so it gets incredibly dangerous when there's more than a few spots of rain.  In Riyadh where we lived rain that lasts more than 5 minutes is really rare, once or twice a year at most. 

In Jeddah where my husband sometimes goes for work, they've built a city of 3 million at a point where 11 rivers (normally dry) converge at the base of a moutain range. In 2009 Jeddah got 3 1/2 inches (90 milimeters) of rain in a day and the death toll was towards a 1000.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Sad.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Kimberly27 - Love Cascade, we go there a lot since it is only a couple hours away.  In fact my youngest will go last 3 days of school here for environmental field trip.  They have a blast hiking, fishing, archery, zip line and owl pellets.  I went with Jack when he was in 6th grade and chaperoned.  My hubby gets to go this time although I may drive up one day.


----------



## DustyKat

Some of you may recall my concerns about Matt and his workload at university last semester...5 units of study, tutoring and marking at least 60 assignments a week. My worry being that he has high expectations of himself and the added work was starting to take its toll by exam time. 

Well he received his results today and he achieved 5 High Distinctions and in his favoured subject, Maths, full marks 100! I am so happy for him! :dusty::dusty::dusty: 

Of course being the master of silence and understatement it was like drawing blood to even get the results out of him! :lol: 

Dusty. :ybiggrin:


----------



## upsetmom

Well done to both your kids..:cheerleader:


----------



## Dexky

Of course he did!! :dusty:


----------



## Farmwife

:thumright:Good for him!:thumleft:


----------



## Tesscorm

Wow, that's amazing!!!!  :medal1: You must be soooo proud!!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Amazing !! Wtg Matt (and mom)


----------



## Jmrogers4

Wow! Fantastic, Way to Go Matt!


----------



## ChampsMom

Congrats!!  Way to go Matt!!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Yea for Dusty's Matt!


----------



## Kimberly27

Amazing!!!!

Kimberly


----------



## Dexky

I'm proud of my middle DD, who turned 16 yesterday and made 100% on her permit test!  So now my DD can be our dd and I can have that extra beer:lol:


----------



## DustyKat

Congratulations and Well Done to your daughter Dex! :medal1:

Dusty. :dusty:


----------



## Niks

Amazing Dusty!!!  You must be so proud of him!

Well done to Dex's daughter.  All 3 of my kids can drive!  So good for the odd taxi, lol.

My second son decided at 21 to go to Uni to study Civil Engineering.  Was sceptical to say the least as at school and college he scraped his exams.  He has done really well on all areas, but his Maths has been exceptional!  Results ranging from 92% - 100%!  100%!!!!!  He was stunned, as was I.  Really proud of him, he has seriously had to work his socks of to get these results.  Only another 3 years to go, Ryan! lol.


----------



## DustyKat

Wow Niks! Kudos to your lad! Good on him, soooooooo happy for you both! 

:award2: 

Dusty. :dusty:


----------



## Tesscorm

Dex - congrats to your daughter!  She must be ecstatic!  

Niks - WOW, that is REALLY impressive!  Good for him!!!  :medal1:


----------



## Ands

Love reading these posts, about both our IBD kids and non IBD kids.  I'm very conscious life is hard for both lots!

If I may I will too have a little boast.....  J was awarded 4 achievement awards from school a few weeks ago, with the exception of the award for 'overcoming adversity', all others were for academic achievement so it is no wonder he is exhausted when he comes home!  He will finish the year with about 87% attendance but still in the top percent with his academic ability.  Also, non IBD son just got a part in a local film and recall audition for lead in West End Show.

Love them to bits and so proud.  This time last year J was initially in hospital and all was unknown.  Life is hard every day still but we have pulled together and with the boys acheiving what they are I feel we must be doing something right!

Xxxxx


----------



## Niks

Well done Joseph!!  Fabulous    :dusty:


----------



## CrohnsKidMom

Congrats to your children for their awesome achievements!  I'm sure there are some proud mommas and papas out there!  My kids are still young, but the accomplishments of your children are very encouraging to me.  

Having said that, and if I may also boast a little, my little ones did did well this school year, both receiving the citizenship award for their class, and straight As.  Admirable for my IBDer, who felt miserable all winter and much of the spring.  

We indeed have a lot to be thankful for, even amid all the misery Crohn's brings!


----------



## DustyKat

Oh wow Ands! How brilliant is Joseph! I bet your heart is singing and rightly so! :dusty: 

And your other lad too! What a star! :ybiggrin::ybiggrin::ybiggrin:

So much for you to celebrate and smile about. Kudos to you all! :award2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Awww CKM that so fab! I am have a huge grin just reading your post! :ybiggrin::ybiggrin::ybiggrin:

Mega congrats and well done to your little ones, bless them. :award2: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Tesscorm

Ands - congrats to both your boys!!!  You are most certainly doing something 'right'...  amazing what our kids can do even through their health challenges! And, your other boy...  as Dusty said, what a star!! 

CKM - that's great about both your little ones!  They must be wonderful children winning the Citizenship awards (and the straight As)!!


----------



## Mehita

I just want to give kudos to my non-Crohn's lil guy who is 9 years old. When DS #1 was diagnosed, DS #2 was only 4. He's been hearing words like Crohn's, Celiac, gluten free, colonoscopy, diarrhea, intestine, prednisone, etc. ever since he can remember.

Yesterday we were at a karate lessons and were going to the 3rd grade football weigh-in afterward. This is DS #2's first time playing tackle football, so even just the weigh-in is super exciting to him.

After karate, DS #1 went into the bathroom and DS #2 said, "We're not going to make it to football, are we?" and I felt horrible. There was a good chance we weren't going to make it since DS #1 has been having these marathon bathroom sessions lately.

I started coming up with alternate plans. Called the hubster to see if he could meet us, called a neighbor, called the football guy to ask if they could stay open a little later. Nothing was panning out. Thought about leaving DS #1 in the bathroom, running DS #2 to the weigh-in and then coming back, but it's a 15 minute drive each way. 

DS #2 heard all of these conversations and just shrugged his shoulders and said it's okay. It happens. But the disappointment on his face broke my heart. Then he said, "When I'm a pro quarterback and super rich, I'm going to have enough money to find a cure for Crohn's... but it sure would be nice to make it to my first weigh-in."

Thankfully, we made it to the weigh-in... and I'm hoping I'm growing the next Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Glad he got weighed in.  My younger son is playing his last year of Optimist (Peewee) tackle, the friend/other parents have been invaluable on that team the last 3 years.
We have a big start/jamboree to the football season every year at Boise State University where the kids get to play a short game on the blue turf and Jack was having some problems last year during it and luckily I was able to call another parent who swung by and picked up my younger son and got him down there in time and paid for his pictures because I forgot to send the picture envelope with them.
I don't know if your football program is like ours here but the kids play on the same team for 4 years.  GO! FIGHT! WIN! Mehita's DS#2!:dusty:


----------



## Tesscorm

OMG, don't know why but that just about brought tears to my eyes (and I'm at work! )  What a sweetheart!! :ghug:

So glad you made it to the weigh-in!!!  And, while I don't know who Aaron Rodgers is :redface:, I hope DS2 far surpasses him!!! :thumright:


----------



## crohnsinct

Tears in my eyes too!  What a love!  And what a great mom!  I was actually holding my breath reading about you trying everything in your power to get him there.


----------



## ChampsMom

I *so* fit in with the tear club!  *Awesome*!! (Though I'm a Joe Flacco fan! laughs...)


----------



## Mehita

Oh, goodness. Sorry I made you all cry...

Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay Packers.
Best. QB. Ever.

I'll let it go this time, Tess 
Only because you live in Canada. Yeah, that can be your excuse.

***making mental note to send Tess a cheesehead for Christmas.


----------



## Tesscorm

:lol:  At least I figured out what QB was!!!


----------



## DustyKat

So fab to hear your little guy made to the weigh in Mehita! :dusty::dusty::dusty: 

You aren't alone Tess! :lol: In more ways than one it would seem!...ahahahaha

http://www.news.com.au/national-news/bbc-world-news-refers-to-kevin-rudd-as-canadian-prime-minister/story-fncynjr2-1226684386523

Dusty.


----------



## Dexky

Wait!!  You're a cheesehead...in MN??  Do they tp your house??


----------



## Mehita

Born and raised in Packerland with cheese running through my blood. 

Unfortunately, we have a split household here. I had the boys in green and gold until around Kindergarten before they converted to Vikings fans. Suckers for peer pressure apparently. There's no other possible explanation.

Too cold up here to ever go tp-ing during football season.


----------



## Tesscorm

Okay...  what is a cheesehead???   And what is TP?

Dusty - too funny re the article!   Better keep working on my Aussie slang!


----------



## DanceMom

Cheesehead = Packers fan (football team)

TP = toilet paper! lol


----------



## Tesscorm

Okay, I don't recall ANY of this being in The Blind Side!!!


----------



## Mehita

*lol*


----------



## Amy2

Having the carpets cleaned at this moment and when I came home from running errands yesterday, my sweet son had moved all the furniture out of the family room and picked up everything little throughout the entire house.


----------



## upsetmom

Amy2 said:


> Having the carpets cleaned at this moment and when I came home from running errands yesterday, my sweet son had moved all the furniture out of the family room and picked up everything little throughout the entire house.


Wow your son did all that!!!

I'd be happy if my son just picked his clothes off the floor!!!


----------



## Amy2

Total fluke!  But, very nice!


----------



## jmckinley

Big summer for Ryan! First part...not so good: Ear surgery, whooping cough, sinus infection. 

But he's come back like a powerhouse....He loved Camp Oasis, even sang in front of the camp for the first time ever! Survived 2 weeks of Marching band camp and made 1st chair of the wind ensemble saxophone section!! So proud of him for working so hard on the music he loves so much!


----------



## DustyKat

Wow jm! What a brilliant comeback! 

Well Done Ryan, what a star! :award2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

That's really awesome JM!! 
Wtg Ryan! 
I'm always amazed by the strength of these kids :hug:


----------



## kimmidwife

Way to go!!! Always nice to hear good news. :dance:


----------



## crohnsinct

Has it seriously been since August? O.K. I will go...

O is having a terrific track season.  Ran last night after an early morning Remi infusion and bone scan.  Her relay qualified for counties and states. Got home at 11 p.m.  Back to track this a.m. and qualified for counties and states in her event.  Dropped 11 seconds to do it to.  

A mom tells me she was telling O how amazed at her she is and congratulating her and how she wishes her daughter would be as gritty.  O tells her "I have an unfair advantage"  Mom asked what and she said, "I have Crohns".  LMAO!  She says, she is used to pain and used to fighting. 

An advantage?!  It's all how you look at it!


----------



## Farmwife

Wow, I know how proud you are of her.
She has been through hell and back and fought like a girl the whole time.
I'm proud of O and hope someday Grace will have as much courage and strength
to fight her battles like O did. She must be part country after all. Lol


----------



## Naturelover

Proud of my oldest son J. He got married a few months ago and will be heading out for deployment in the very near future.

Proud of my son D. He's visiting grandma and helping her sort out her internet issues. Not always an easy thing to do.

Proud of my Daughter. She's a Jr/Sr in High School this year (graduating a year early from HS). She took 16 credits at our local community college last semester and got straight A's. Awesome! All while teaching piano, taking piano, violin and harp lessons and making dinner most nights.


----------



## DustyKat

@ crohnsinct - That is brilliant O! Good on you and well done.  And so happy for you mum that your lass is doing so well, you surely have loads to be proud of. :heart: 

@ Naturelover - Wow! That is fab mum! Your children are very accomplished and have such drive and compassion.  They must fair make your heart sing and rightly so! :heart:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

My turn... :lol:

So proud of both my kids!!

As many of you know, S delayed going to university to work for a year.  One of his second semester courses is statistics and he was worried because it's been almost two years since he's had a math class and, what was supposed to be review the first couple of weeks, he said was, once again, just all new stuff to him.  Because of his worry, he's worked really hard on this course, just got his first exam mark back... 90%!   He said it took until university before he could manage a 90 in math!  :lol:

And, my daughter (no crohns but have to include her too ), always struggled through school, ESPECIALLY in math!  When I felt she wasn't getting the right instruction/support, principal even said to me 'well, some kids just can't master beyond a C level' (and this was in grade 6!!). :ymad:  Well I didn't agree and we continued encouraging and supporting her...  While her struggles have left her quick to stress and, at times, doubt her abilities, she's been determined and just works harder to overcome her weaknesses.  She's now in her third year of finance!  And also just got a stats exam mark back - 85% (again, highest she's ever had in math! :lol.


----------



## Jmrogers4

That's awesome Tess, as someone who has always struggled with math.  I admire anyone who can stick to it and understand it.


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo, Well done Tess’ Kiddoes! 

That is brilliant guys, well done to you both! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty. :dusty:


----------



## kimmidwife

Wow Tess as someone with mathlexia I can certainly relate. That is amazing. Hopefully both kids continue on this awesome streak!


----------



## Tesscorm

Oh I totally get the mathlexia!! :ybatty:  It was my WORST subject ever.  So, I am with anyone else who can only admire those who persevere through math! :lol:

I was once so lost in math in grade 10 or 11 that, mid-term, I just stopped going to class.  When my teacher caught up with me and asked where I'd been, I told him I wasn't going back until the next semester, when we'd start on something new as I was going to fail anyway so I'd be better off spending that hour studying for another class! :lol:  (Knowing when to take my losses was probably what got me into my career in the stock market... :ytongue


----------



## greypup

Can I take a turn?

M is a high school junior and was accepted into a Saturday Scholars program at Washington University Med School in St. Louis. This past month she attended 3 hour lectures and 1 hour lab (w/cadavers, ew) They studied the cardiac, respiratory, reproductive and GI system.  This Sat she makes a presentation and "graduates".  

She worked hard to be accepted into the program and kept up with different demands of school and activities. I'm a proud mama.  The past two years in school have been very hit and miss with multiple hospital stays and various other issues.

YAY M!!!


----------



## Jmrogers4

Congratulations M! That's really cool, what a neat experience.


----------



## Tesscorm

Wow, that is really cool!  

Is she interested in going into medicine or health sciences?

Way to go M!!! :dusty:


----------



## greypup

She is interested in pediatric psychology for the most part.


----------



## Tesscorm

Good for her!!  I'm sure she would have lots of insight and compassion for kids with challenges to overcome.  That's great that she was able to be part of this program!


----------



## DustyKat

Well done M! That is brilliant! :award2:


Dusty. xxx


----------



## Farmwife

Tess and Linda you both should be very proud. 
Congratulations to them both.


----------



## fozheart

I am proud of my girl tonight, (3rd year in college), because she spent 45 minutes chatting with me on fb, while she in the middle of Spain, on tour with her orchestra!  The rest of the kids were out on the town and in the clubs,  but she went to her room so she could check in to see how I feel!


----------



## greypup

That must have made you feel GREAT!


----------



## ChampsMom

***awesome***!


----------



## my little penguin

very cool!


----------



## SupportiveMom

I am proud of D because she created and is having a pajama day at school on Thursday. Kids bring in $1 and they wear PJs. All of the money goes to her Gutsy Walk pledges for crohns & colitis. She is being interviewed in the local paper too. She asked her principal & teachers to do this, made lots of signs and I hope raises lots of money! Glad she can put some energy into this, even though she seems to have almost none. Thought I would share a proud moment.


----------



## greypup

That is amazing! Way to go D!!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Great job D!!  That's amazing that she put this all together!! :dusty:

Hope it was a fun PJ day today!


----------



## SupportiveMom

My D is amazing! Her schoolmates raised over $260, her teachers raised another $250! She went around to the classrooms and told the kids about crohn's & colitis, even the kindergartners! I am beyond thrilled. We may not be able to control  how this disease affects us, but we can control how we can make a positive thing about having this!


----------



## Farmwife

I'm one proud mama tonight. 

Getting her labs today I asked if she wanted her numbing cream and Buzzy Bee, she said no.
She walked alone into the nurses office and I could hear her say that she was brave and time to get her blood out.

Half an hour later we were at the hospital and Grace was in a gown laying on the x-ray table by herself (I had to stand behind the plate glass window) but she did so well and she followed direction for 25 minutes even though she was scared. I heard her whisper to the tech that she was brave and she wants her mom.  

She came home with about 20 stickers, three rings and one writing tablet:yfaint:
She said it's nice the doctors give me things.:rof:

Thought I would share.:hug:


----------



## greypup

Hugs to Grace! Way to go, showing everyone how brave you are!!!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Farmwife said:


> I'm one proud mama tonight.
> 
> Getting her labs today I asked if she wanted her numbing cream and Buzzy Bee, she said no.
> She walked alone into the nurses office and I could hear her say that she was brave and time to get her blood out.
> 
> Half an hour later we were at the hospital and Grace was in a gown laying on the x-ray table by herself (I had to stand behind the plate glass window) but she did so well and she followed direction for 25 minutes even though she was scared. I heard her whisper to the tech that she was brave and she wants her mom.
> 
> She came home with about 20 stickers, three rings and one writing tablet:yfaint:
> She said it's nice the doctors give me things.:rof:
> 
> Thought I would share.:hug:


  Grace is my Hero!  :dance::dusty:ika:


----------



## Mehita

DS played singles in today's JV tennis match (as opposed to exhibition where points don't count). I'd love to say that he won, but it came down to a tiebreaker and he lost. BUT... my little 5 foot tall 100 pound 14 year old sure gave the other guy, who was HUGE, a run for his money. I still pinch myself every time I see him so active and playing sports.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Way to go L! Awesome job you'll get him next time


----------



## Lam123

I'm proud of my 4 year old son, he has multiple life threatening food allergies, and when all the kids in class are eating something he can't have, he handles it like a champ! It breaks my heart, part of being a mom, but the way he handles it makes me so proud of him!


----------



## Tesscorm

What a champ, Mehita!!  You must have been so proud!  Win or lose, the fact that he could take on a tough challenger and make him work for the victory is amazing!! 

Lam123 - what a great little boy!  Its tough to see things like that but, it's those moments that show us how great and special our little kids really are!


----------



## SupportiveMom

Very cool Mehita Glad DS gave his all! I'm not surprised & he is still a champion in my eyes!

Lam good to hear about knowing to stay away from bad for him food. Since it is life threatening is there a policy in school as well to keep him safe just in case? Accidents happen and he could eat something without knowing.


----------



## Lam123

The school has a pretty good policy in place and has been very accommodating for him, but it's not perfect and 100% safe for him , nowhere in life will be fully safe, so he needs to learn how to handle it. I think he handles it all better than me! Lol


----------



## Ands

I'm proud of my fantastic ds who performed with his school choir tonight at our local theatre.  It meant a long day for J, not getting into bed until gone 10pm and the whole thought of this had been making him anxious but he got through it and, I think, enjoyed it.  Tomorrow morning will be hard but school have agreed he can go in after period 1 (games) so this will help a little.

Just wish this exhaustion would disappear so he would be more willing/able to cope for odd late nights.

Tonight, however, he did us proud. 

Ands xxxx


----------

